# 02/26 Raw Discussion Thread: Reigns & Lesnar Come Face-to-Face



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

> In the wake of WWE Elimination Chamber, Monday Night Raw goes into overdrive on The Road to WrestleMania. How will the historical pay-per-view turn Team Red upside-down?











*Will Asuka challenge Alexa Bliss at WrestleMania?*​


> At Royal Rumble, Asuka triumphed over 29 other Superstars to win the first-ever Women’s Royal Rumble Match and punch her ticket to WrestleMania 34. However, The Empress of Tomorrow opted to hold off until after WWE Elimination Chamber to choose whether she would face the SmackDown or Raw Women’s Champion at The Showcase of the Immortals. Enter Five Feet of Fury.
> 
> Last night, Raw Women’s Champion Alexa Bliss survived the menacing structure and now seems more confident than ever. Will Auska finally choose to battle The Goddess of WWE, a Superstar she has already defeated? Or will she wait until SmackDown Women’s Champion Charlotte faces Ruby Riot at WWE Fastlane to make her final decision? The clock is ticking, and it is still not clear if anyone is ready for Asuka.











*Roman Reigns to come face-to-face with Brock Lesnar*​


> Prior to Roman Reigns emerging victorious in the 2018 Men’s Elimination Chamber Match, Paul Heyman informed the WWE Universe that the winner of the career-altering free-for-all will come face-to-face with Universal Champion Brock Leaser tonight on Raw.
> 
> Despite The Conqueror’s history of destruction, though, it’s worth mentioning that The Beast has not battled The Big Dog in a one-on-one showdown since WrestleMania 31, a title bout that neither man won thanks to Seth Rollins famously cashing in his Money in the Bank contract mid-match. With so much unchecked aggression still existing between them, will the adversaries even make it to their rematch on The Greatest Stage of Them All? Will there be anything left of Raw when all is said and done?











*What will happen if Ronda Rousey shows up on Raw tonight?*​


> At WWE Elimination Chamber, Ronda Rousey’s Contract Signing descended into all-out bedlam. Thanks in part to instigation from Raw General Manager Kurt Angle, The Baddest Woman on the Planet slammed Triple H through a table before officially signing her way onto the Monday Night Raw roster.
> 
> Considering that she has attacked the boss, will Rousey see her WWE career come to a screeching halt before it even gets started? And after Raw Commission Stephanie McMahon slapped Rousey and made it clear that Rousey “has some explaining to do,” what further repercussions may occur if she shows up to the red brand tonight? In addition, Stephanie also declared that Angle is going to have to apologize for his part in the chaos and that she, Triple H, Angle and Rousey are going to air everything out. Will Rousey allow herself to be managed?











*Is John Cena going to WrestleMania?*​


> As incredible as John Cena’s performance was in the first-ever Seven Man Elimination Chamber Match, the defeat of the longtime Leader of Cenation left him emotionally conflicted on Raw Talk, where he wondered whether he will make it to WrestleMania this year.
> 
> In a curious statement, Cena hinted that while he doesn’t have an opponent at WrestleMania, he may have a plan to get one that may force him to step out the etiquette of WWE. But before he could explain himself, the 16-time world Champion abruptly left the interview. What did Cena mean? And will the WWE Universe find out in the coming weeks on Raw?











*Are Bayley and Sasha Banks still friends?*​


> Out of all the shocking moments in the first-ever Women’s Elimination Chamber Match, perhaps none were as surprising as Sasha Banks turning on her “best friend” Bayley. One has to wonder what the repercussions of The Boss’ actions will be. Will Bayley look to hug it out? Or will she show prove that Raw has no fury like a woman scorned.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

#TugOfWar2 :evil


























:brock


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Is it too much to ask for that Asuka breaks Nia's arm or leg before she goes to SmackDown? They have got to majorly rehab her credibility after that stupid match. It would also play into the Bliss vs Nia match and give Bliss a fighting chance so that it's not just an uneventful squash.

Sadly, I'm skeptical.


----------



## KOMania1 (Sep 1, 2016)

As long as Brock and Roman are allowed to beat the piss out of each other a few times before 'Mania, this feud will automatically be way better than their previous one from 2015. No more stupid ass tug-of-war segments or long promos and I'm happy. 

The "mystery" surrounding Cena is tainted by the fact that we know he's advertised for Fastlane. Still, I'm genuinely not even confident of what he's doing at Wrestlemania anymore as we had nary a peep from the Undertaker at the Chamber, I guess they're saving that for Fastlane? 

Looks like they've reverted from the "Asuka is challenging Alexa" rhetoric back to "Asuka still hasn't decided which title to go for"? Good. I'm down for Asuka and Charlotte. Nia can squash Alexa like a bug and let Asuka have a proper main event match with another quality talent. Thumbs up from me...even though it would be silly after Nia literally just lost a title opportunity match...WWE in a nutshell :lol

Bayley and Sasha having a one-one-one non-title match actually sounds pretty neat for a Wrestlemania feud...provided one of them turns heel. They did just have said match the other week with Bayley coming out on top, so they might finally turn Sasha heel and have her play up a jealousy angle or something. All I know is that Wrestlemania 33 had no womens' singles matches so they had better make up for it this year.



Brock said:


> #TugOfWar2 :evil
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They should do that but have Brock let go of the title so that Roman falls backwards, Brock jumps on him and pummels the crap out of him, Orton-style (but without the major concussion) :brock


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

It's good that WWE hasn't forgotten the younger fans and will have a fun tug of war contest for the second time.


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

Ready for the part two of this shit. :cornette
I'm only interested about Queen Ronda and the possible Cena-Taker segment.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Yea, I do wonder if they'll start the Taker/Cena build tonight or not. If that's still the WM plan, as it seems to be.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Roman has been wrestling 5 years and I cannot wait for the day he retires.

I've never felt that way about Cena or anyone else.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

:mark:



*sigh*

It's what I expected, so I can't act surprised. Hopefully the segments are actually better than last year. Let them get stiff, rather than this pussy shit we witnessed.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Vegeta said:


> Roman has been wrestling 5 years and I cannot wait for the day he retires.
> 
> I've never felt that way about Cena or anyone else.


I think with Cena, since he knows a bunch of the crowd hate him, he plays into it. With Reigns he can't since no mic skills and he hasn't got the same "let's go Cena/Cena sucks" thing going on. So all he can do is go out, get beat up, argooga (or whatever his mating call is) and then try to look tough but he fails because he's got X-Pac heat and he won't be letting it go anytime soon.

I think you could probably put up HHH/Austin when they destroyed Lita and the Hardy Boys and they'd still be cheered against Reigns.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

TUG OF WAR PART 2 :mark: 

Seriously, let them beat the fuck out of each other, and i guarantee it will rule.


----------



## Iapetus (Jun 5, 2015)

I’ve been waiting for this rematch for 3 whole years. They better not screw this road to Mania up again I STG..... I’m glad Roman actually has mic skills this time around so we can perhaps get some actual conversational segments between him and Heyman instead of whatever that weird dynamic from last time where Heyman just essentially monologues to the audience while Roman stares at him like an idiot.

Also if we finally have heel Sasha back....
:rusevyes


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Damn I totally forgot about Taker vs Cena.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

I hate WresleMania. They masterfully made the RTWM the worst season of the year.


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

WWE is fucking STUPID for not striking while the iron is hot (Braun). Completely ruined him. 

I'm done with WWE. It has been fun, but there's no point in watching anymore.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

The Road to Wrestlemania is probably the worst part of the year for WWE thesedays.

Does anyone in the World actually believe Cena wont have a WrestleMania match? Like if it was Curtis Axel or Zack Ryder it'd be a potentially compelling story. But how is anyone meant to believe that Super Cena who ruled the WWE for 15 years cant get on the Mania card unless its a Title match?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Cena/Taker & Reigns/Brock tonight. :bosque

I mean, I'm trying to get optimistic about this Road to WM, but sheesh. Cena/Taker is like 5/6 years too late & well Reigns/Brock, no words needed. Honestly looking forward to any Midcard build more than anything. Although Braun killing like five top guys & just settling with the IC Title wouldn't be a good look at all. I hate how they are making it seem like he can't win a World Title, despite being such a destructive force. Doesn't make any sense.


----------



## Reil (Sep 3, 2017)

Don't worry. Braun will get his title run as soon as everyone cools off on him, because WWE strikes at the worst time.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

I hope Asuka goes over to Smackdown and challenges Charlotte. We already saw her beat Alexa and I'd rather see her face someone new in Nia instead, since she's pretty much overcame all the other women.

I will say, I do look forward to the face off between Reigns and Lesnar. However, look forward even more to WrestleMania, so we can get this shit over with that has went on far enough.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Still wondering what the fuck Rollins will do at Mania. And Balor. Keep him away from Miz please. Have Braun face Miz.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

arch.unleash said:


> I hate WresleMania. They masterfully made the RTWM the worst season of the year.


Just like I said in my thread a few weeks ago. It's the worst time of the year.

There's little reason to even watch until after the peak of their forced, inorganic booking is over.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Is it too much to ask for that Asuka breaks Nia's arm or leg before she goes to SmackDown? They have got to majorly rehab her credibility after that stupid match. It would also play into the Bliss vs Nia match and give Bliss a fighting chance so that it's not just an uneventful squash.
> 
> Sadly, I'm skeptical.


I hope you're ready for the next six months of Nia bragging about how the cowardly Asuka switched brands to escape her:cena5


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Strowman needs the be added to the Universal Title match at Mania after last night. Anything less is a waste of him. They can justify it too. He eliminated everyone in that match but Roman. He also destroyed Roman after the match so Roman should want him added. Plus his and Lesnar's business is unfinished from the Rumble.

Just have him interrupt the segment and lay out both men and demand that Kurt put him in. Kurt puts him in a match with Roman (the one guy that he didn't pin in the chamber) and if he wins, he gets added. 

Roman/Brock isn't that big of a deal so it only helps to add Strowman to it. It also helps Strowman because anything but him being in the Mania main event is a waste at this point.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Potential RAW Spoilers from PWInsider...



Spoiler: RAW



Kane is in Anaheim, CA and will be at tonight's Monday Night Raw taping, PWInsider.com has confirmed.

The former WWE champion has not been seen on WWE TV since late January, where he was decimated by Braun Strowman during a Last Man Standing bout that saw Kane buried under the announcers' table and stage. Kane was taken to the hospital via ambulance after the bout, but according to WWE's storyline, sat up in the emergency room and left the hospital. 

Given that he is in town for the taping, it's quite possible WWE will script his return to their storylines tonight.



I guess we know what's next for Braun.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Meltzer is hit and miss, but his review of Nia VS Asuka yesterday, which pertains to almost all the feuds, was spot on:

If you want her to be your marquee match at Wrestlemania, don't put her up against people you want to protect! You didn't want to beat Nia, but you did, you wanted to make Asuka look strong, but you didn't.
Exact same with Reigns and Strowman.

He draws a great parallel between this kind of shit, and the old WCW booking of the likes of Kidman VS Hogan, or Rey VS Nash, where it was like yeah, the guy gets put over, but wink wink, he's really not good enough.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

:lmao :lmao

Taking the hottest act in your company and putting him in a heatless angle with a washed up has-been for Mania is exactly what this company would do, isn't it?

Talk about unwatchable. I highly suggest a sabbatical until after this time of the year is over.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Dolorian said:


> Potential RAW Spoilers from PWInsider...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK. 



FUCK.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

I knew they were going to saddle Braun with Kane for Mania. I just knew it. They might as well just throw him in water because all his heat is going to dissipate. They began that process with Asuka last night too.

Meanwhile, Miz, Elias, and Seth Rollins are directionless. So yeah, pretty much all the best parts of Raw are cooling off, just as I suspected would happen.

Shit-A-Mania is here. I'll feel bad for anyone that watches until it's over.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> Potential RAW Spoilers from PWInsider...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And I just lost all interest in what Braun is doing :mj2


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Spoiler: Raw Spoilers talk



Kane vs Braun "Fight forever"


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Okay, now RAW just became REALLY unwatchable.

Holy shit.

"My yard"
"Bwwwwwwwwrrrrrrack Lllllllessnaaaar"
Kane without pyro, but with wig
Underdog John Cena promos
Pointing at signs for storylines
"Making history"
Stephanie in a Main Event Story 
No big feud for Strowman
Nothing for Rollins

And if we're really lucky, we get Dolph Ziggler in the AJ-Nak storyline.

Why did I say I would watch every RAW until WM?


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Honestly I'm just watching to see how shit it will be tonight


----------



## Kloner74v2 (Jan 21, 2018)

arch.unleash said:


> I hate WresleMania. They masterfully made the RTWM the worst season of the year.


Aren't you happy about Styles-Nakamura ?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

HBKRollins said:


> Honestly I'm just watching to see how shit it will be tonight


I'm going to regret staying up so much tonight, but you can bet your ass I'll be there. :aryha


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

The Fourth Wall said:


> I'm going to regret staying up so much tonight, but you can bet your ass I'll be there. :aryha


Tug of War part 2

:reigns:brock4


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Kloner74v2 said:


> Aren't you happy about Styles-Nakamura ?


If you've seen their match in Japan which was worked at an absolute fucking snails pace, I wouldn't be.



Dibil13 said:


> I hope you're ready for the next six months of Nia bragging about how the cowardly Asuka switched brands to escape her:cena5


*sigh* Probably not too far fetched.

I won't be watching any womens angle that doesn't involve Asuka, though, especially if Nia is involved. I guess I'll watch the Rousey stuff just because of how big it is, but that's it elsewise.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

HBKRollins said:


> Tug of War part 2
> 
> :reigns:brock4


I'm kind of looking forward to Brock taking the piss out of Reigns & laughing him off. Heyman will try to sell Reigns, but Brock gives no fucks. :lol


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

I expect A Paul Heyman promo trying to tell us why we should care about a match no one wanted. That should be fun.


----------



## Kloner74v2 (Jan 21, 2018)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> If you've seen their match in Japan which was worked at an absolute fucking snails pace, I wouldn't be.


I watched it haha. It actually was really slow haha. Like there would be 2 or 3 fun minutes, than fucking boring. And It doesn't work with their style.
But with the hype after Shinsuke won the Rumble, I thought people would be happy.



MC 16 said:


> I expect A Paul Heyman promo trying to tell us why we should care about a match no one wanted. That should be fun.


You expecting something thinking it will be fun. Therefore you care. How do you feel getting worked ?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Trying to decide if I should watch this live or record it.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Kloner74v2 said:


> You expecting something thinking it will be fun. Therefore you care. How do you feel getting worked ?


Hmmm, it seems you can't detect sarcasm. You should work on that.


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

Prepare for six weeks of Roman's powerfully mild smugness while all the interesting characters are relegated to bit parts on The Roman Reigns Show.

Can't fucking wait.

Essentially I'm approaching this upcoming RAW the same way one approaches when you've heard a clown car has crashed into a septic tank and exploded. You know it's going to be weird and horrifying but you've got to at least see it for yourself, you know?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Mango13 said:


> Trying to decide if I should watch this live or record it.


Depends if you are a masochist or not. :reigns


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

I think Kane is there to announce he will be in the Andre Battle Royal.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Depends if you are a masochist or not. :reigns


lmao, honestly it's quite sad that I even have to question if I want to watch this close to mania. I can't remember a time I ever missed an episode on the road to mania.


----------



## Kloner74v2 (Jan 21, 2018)

MC 16 said:


> Hmmm, it seems you can't detect sarcasm. You should work on that.


Oh you'll watch, or at least you'll talk about it. That's more than enough to them


----------



## Zapato (Jun 7, 2015)

Braun might as well pick a strategic injury while he still can.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> If you've seen their match in Japan which was worked at an absolute fucking snails pace, I wouldn't be.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You may be quite conflicted then, because it doesn't look like Asuka and Nia are finished feuding:lol

With last night going the way it did, it's starting to look like Asuka is actually staying on Raw after all. After being humiliated by Nia and mocked by Bliss, switching brands would make Asuka look like a weak pushover. She pretty much has to get revenge on Nia and silence Bliss for good.


----------



## Odo (Jun 9, 2013)

I take 2 years out of WWE, come back and its Reigns/Lesnar at WM

Fuck


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

If the spoiler is true, then it's far, far better than putting him up against Lesnar.
Lesnar wouldn't give a good match. He'd give a good fight. With the possible spoiler match happening, Braun gets a good match, not just a 15 minutes hardcore brawl


----------



## All Hope Is Gone (Mar 3, 2014)

Bayley is turning heel tonight. She and Sasha will be in some random tag match and that is when she will hop off the apron leaving Sasha to fend for herself. She is sick of forming an alliance in these matches only for Sasha to betray her.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

All Hope Is Gone said:


> Bayley is turning heel tonight. She and Sasha will be in some random tag match and that is when she will hop off the apron leaving Sasha to fend for herself. She is sick of forming an alliance in these matches only for Sasha to betray her.


Shoutout to the Knot


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

I hope they reveal what Cena will be doing at WM tonight. With his limited schedule they need to get his match official so they can start building towards it.

I thought Seth was facing Kurt but that looks to be off now. It would be awesome if Seth brought up the idea of having MITB return at WM.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Oh golly, another pull apart brawl with seventeen jobbers coming out to try and stop each side from KILLING EACH OTHER.

How exciting.

Absolutely nothing interests me here. How sad. Well, maybe Ronda but if Stephanie even gets within a sniff of anything then it automatically renders it totally unwatchable shite.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

I hope they start building towards Strowman/HHH tonight.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

RAW IS BRAUN said:


> I hope they start building towards Strowman/HHH tonight.


That would be a horrible match and plus we are getting Authority vs Ronda and a tag partner.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

RAW IS BRAUN said:


> I hope they start building towards Strowman/HHH tonight.


Triple H tossed Braun aside when Rousey became available. Hopefully Braun gets a big match at WM. A match versus Miz just doesn't sound appealing because of Axel/Dallas. If Miz got better backup it would make the build up better.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The Boy Wonder said:


> I hope they reveal what Cena will be doing at WM tonight. With his limited schedule they need to get his match official so they can start building towards it.


I don't think they'll do it tonight. Cena is advertised for Fastlane so if they are going to do an angle to setup his Mania match I think they'll do it there.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

Kloner74v2 said:


> Aren't you happy about Styles-Nakamura ?


Yeah you can say that, but I'm not happy about it being a midcard match and getting a terrible build because it's on the F show. I think it'll be the 4th or 5th most important match on the card. I'm not even sure they're gonna give them enough time to shine.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

HBKRollins said:


> That would be a horrible match and plus we are getting Authority vs Ronda and a tag partner.


Which would be an even worse match.....



The Boy Wonder said:


> Triple H tossed Braun aside when Rousey became available. Hopefully Braun gets a big match at WM. A match versus Miz just doesn't sound appealing because of Axel/Dallas. If Miz got better backup it would make the build up better.


Where are the rumours of Miz/Strowman coming from? No one in the world wants to see it and Miz is so many levels below Strowman that it's a non starter.

My personal preference would be Strowman vs. Rollins, only if Strowman goes over. The two would put on the match of the night and the spot of Rollins going for the stomp only for Strowman to throw him up in the air with his head and land him in the powerslam would be epic.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Miz would just get squashed by Braun anyway. I'd rather Braun be in possible mixed tag match with Ronda. That'd be the next best thing for him if he's not going to be in the Universal Championship match.

If anything, they should make a triple threat for the IC title with Balor and Rollins. At least that could be something for those two to do, since I don't know what else they have for them on the car. Hell, throw Elias in there even.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> I don't think they'll do it tonight. Cena is advertised for Fastlane so if they are going to do an angle to setup his Mania match I think they'll do it there.


Why do it on a Smackdown PPV though? Aren't more people likely to see it on RAW. I doubt they even value SD that much to have the Cena/Taker build kick off there.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Why do it on a Smackdown PPV though? Aren't more people likely to see it on RAW. I doubt they even value SD that much to have the Cena/Taker build kick off there.


Who knows but it would be a bit weird for Cena to start the Taker feud tonight on RAW and then go to SD to start another feud and have a match at Fastlane to then just get back to the Taker feud after that.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> Who knows but it would be a bit weird for Cena to start the Taker feud tonight on RAW and then go to SD to start another feud and have a match at Fastlane to then just get back to the Taker feud after that.


That's true. Honestly I don't know why they are bothering putting Cena in some pointless filler feud, they might as well just start building towards the Taker match if they are serious about it.

I guess it's to give Cena a 'big win' before he faces him, but I don't see what a win against someone on SD is going to do for him, really. He's already lost a ton as it is, and it seems like they are trying to build a storyline out of it so would be weird to have him win all of a sudden.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/968231732603363328


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

starsfan24 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/968231732603363328


another stellar promo incoming


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Thank god Braun is getting Kane, would hate to see him bury the main event and uppercard more.

The dude is literally Roman's bitch boy, kills everyone only to bend over backwards for Roman.

I know it's all kayfabe, but if it wasn't I would hate Braun so much. Beats the geeks only to lose the matches that count against the top stars or for the championships. He's a choker.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> Potential RAW Spoilers from PWInsider...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

After burying everyone last night Braun deserves Kane


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

HBKRollins said:


> After burying everyone last night Braun deserves Kane


 Hopefully on the preshow, the choker deserves it :braun


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

cant believe the Reigns CORONAAAATIOOOOON at WM rumors were actually true...fuuuck!


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Braun getting saddled with Kane at Mania would be awful, he deserves so much better. Hopefully they finally pull the trigger on the Sasha/Bayley feud, but it needs to be Sasha that turns heel.


----------



## BeckyLynchFan29 (May 24, 2016)

Braun/Kane should have a buried alive match at Mania that would be the perfect match to end it and also end Kane's Career.


----------



## Mr. Kanefan (May 16, 2006)

I'd settle for a 3 hour opening Reigns promo where he simply can't be heard over the boos.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

What I'm looking forward to seeing on Raw tonight.

- Rollins
- Crowd treatment of Reigns
- Sasha/Bayley dynamic
- Bliss promo

Runner-Up: What's next for Woken Matt.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Here I am once again, staying up for RAW.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

I'll regret thinking this but I think this Raw is actually gonna be pretty good :draper2


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Let's hope Brock does something and doesn't just bounce around while Heyman rambles :lol

Intrigued to see where Seth goes from here, hopefully we get an idea of where his path to Mania is leading tonight.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Here I am once again, staying up for RAW.



We both need help man, what is wrong with us?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

So surely RAW is starting off with either Roman or the Authority yeah?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Mango13 said:


> So surely RAW is starting off with either Roman or the Authority yeah?


I'm sure it'll start with :reigns & :cole screaming "THE BIG DAWG" like a clown.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

No one posted in 30 minutes...

You would think people would be more excited for the RAW after a PPV lol


----------



## Mr. Kanefan (May 16, 2006)

New drinking game.. when anyone mentions 'history' drink a bottle of bleach


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Only here to see what direction they go with Braun and pay to sweet baby Jesus Kane stays the fuck away or Braun just kills him again.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

One day, some poor soul will say "history" in my presence, and I will punch him out of pure reflex.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I'm going to need this tonight.


----------



## Mr. Kanefan (May 16, 2006)

The Fourth Wall said:


> I'm going to need this tonight.


A crap Raw is a crap Raw, but a crap Raw at 4am is something else haha!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

It's funny how Braun kicked out of all of those finishers last night, yet, it only takes 2 spears from roman to take him out :eyeroll


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Alright all set and ready for RAW tonight, looking forward to...

*- Reigns and his segment with Lesnar:* This is it, hoping they kickstart this with a bang. Reigns's music should hit as soon as Heyman starts to talk to avoid his usual longwinded promos. Have Reigns tell Heyman to get out of the ring or something and that this is just between him and Lesnar, have Lesnar talk for a change too. I want Reigns to shoot/stiff Lesnar during the build up as well as during the match at Mania.

*- What's next for Rollins:* I think he'll either have a match against Balor or be involved in the IC title scene in some way at Mania. I would be up for either option so let's see what they setup tonight.

As for the rest, let's see if they do anything good or setup any other Mania angle.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

The Fourth Wall said:


> I'm going to need this tonight.



That's not a big enough bottle.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

The Chamber match was such a let down. I was hoping the match would be good at least, but it was one of the worst I've seen in years sadly.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

RAW TIME


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Reigns' matches are straight trash.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

My body is not ready for this.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

TUG OF WAR 2.0 :mark:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

LETS START THIS SHOW WITH RECAPS


----------



## Kloner74v2 (Jan 21, 2018)

It appears there're doing the tug-of-war on the first show lol. It's somewhat of a good news


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

RECAPS.

Bad start.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Kurt was so great last night :lmao


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Oh great, starting with a recap


----------



## BeckyLynchFan29 (May 24, 2016)

Johnny Wrestling said:


> Reigns' matches are straight trash.


unless he wrestling Seth as we saw last week!!


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

They edited the Kurt Angle botch. :lol


----------



## melkam647 (Oct 23, 2017)

Oh boy! Looks like Ronda will be giving a promo tonight. Cringe alert.


----------



## Kloner74v2 (Jan 21, 2018)

Calling for an ad after the recaps.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Kurt was so great last night :lmao


Kurt is the only thing that saved that segment.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

So Angle's new gimmick is "Just Joe."


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Honestly, Kurt was funny as fuck last night. That's the Kurt I've been wanting to see, the cocky & shit stirrer.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

BeckyLynchFan29 said:


> unless he wrestling Seth as we saw last week!!


Meh. Not a fan of the chemistry.


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

The amount of editing of that segment ! :lol


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

I actually think Lesnar vs Reigns is the right choice at this point. That match has to be done. They have built Reigns for that. No turning back. I am actually a little bit excited although I hated the idea a year ago.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

So Mickie and Alexa are BFFs now? Mickie can be so dumb.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Alexis & Mickie to start the show. Wow.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Is Mickie a heel again?

Kool, she's better as a heel at this point in her career.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Was not expecting RAW to start off with Alexa lol


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Mickie still coming out with Alexa? Ummm ok


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Alexa!
:mark:


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

Bliss kicking off the show


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

So Mickie and Alexa are actually a thing again?


----------



## Kloner74v2 (Jan 21, 2018)

People can say all they want about Steph getting her comeuppance at WM, but her being put over everybody is still bullshit.

McMahon didn't come alone and fucking emasculate SCSA every week by himself.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Makes zero sense to align Mickie with Alexa again, after everything that’s happened between them [emoji849]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I can't keep up with these friendships in the Women's Division. They make no fucking sense. :lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I am guessing Asuka comes out and makes her decision on who she will face.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Can they please stop fucking showing recaps.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Ok yeah, enough of the recaps now WWE, the show has been on for 7 minutes and it's been nothing but that.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

OMG can these commentators shut the fuck up with the recaps ffs


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

If the Sasha Alexa heat is real, Sasha must be RAGING that Alexa pinned both her and her best friend in the Chamber last night


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Can't wait for Round 2


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Godddamn, what are Alexa and Mickie doing while they recap everyone's farts from the last 24 hours.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Did Michael Cole make Asuka's decision for her?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

The Fourth Wall said:


> I can't keep up with these friendships in the Women's Division. They make no fucking sense. :lol


As long as they don't break up the Iconic Duo

But I don't have my hopes up :mj2


----------



## Kloner74v2 (Jan 21, 2018)

Hahaha Mickie is such a dumbass.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Johnny Wrestling said:


> Reigns' matches are straight trash.


Way to overate his matches


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

So I guess Nia and Alexa aren't friends anymore?

And I just peeped Mickie staring at Alexa's ass.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Alright_Mate said:


> Can't wait for Round 2


I forgot how bad it was :lmao

Who came up with that fucking segment? :lol


----------



## Mr. Kanefan (May 16, 2006)

IT WAS 24 HOURS AGO FFS NOT A DECADE AGO FUCK OFF


----------



## melkam647 (Oct 23, 2017)

Mysteriobiceps said:


> I actually think Lesnar vs Reigns is the right choice at this point. That match has to be done. They have built Reigns for that. No turning back. I am actually a little bit excited although I hated the idea a year ago.


That's what WWE does to you. They force something down your throat and sure enough you will like it after a while


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Mickie is still bad ass fugg bruh.


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

I mean I know I called her old a few months back but she is amazing.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Queen of the mic


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

*It has to be a triple threat match!*

That whole recap was about Braun, then they cut to showing the graphic of Roman/Lesnar having off. Something has to give now!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL Alexa is one to talk about other people having egos :lol


----------



## BeckyLynchFan29 (May 24, 2016)

Alexa right about Sasha she does have a massive ego.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Yeah, Mickie being out there with Alexa, not saying a word makes none sense.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Stop with the fucking pointing to the Mania sign


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Give the cameraman a pay rise, those shots of Alexa's booty :done


----------



## reamstyles (Aug 9, 2016)

Let the coronation be ovahhhh


----------



## foc (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: It has to be a triple threat match!*

Strowman lost. Why should he be added? Because he attacked Roman after the match like a sore loser.

If that's the case then Sasha should attack Bliss tonight and be added making it Triple Threat at WM too.


----------



## Kloner74v2 (Jan 21, 2018)

What the fuck they cut Asuka's intro to her theme song.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Mickie is still bad ass fugg bruh.


This guy gets it


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Why is Mickie out there? She's done nothing and is just standing there.


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

*Re: It has to be a triple threat match!*

That does make sense.:hmmm

I'm sure WWE will make the right decision like they did with the main event of WrestleMania 29.


----------



## Kloner74v2 (Jan 21, 2018)

Those weak ass Asuka chants hhahaha


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Why is Mickie out there? She's done nothing and is just standing there.


She looks so awkward. :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Here they go with this English shit.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

BLISS is the best heel on the Raw roster.

Damn she's good lmfao.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Haha Alexa making fun of her English..heelin it up nice tonight Lexy.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## People Power (Feb 22, 2015)

Mordecay said:


> Stop with the fucking pointing to the Mania sign


But if they don’t point to the sign, then how will people know that they’re going to WrestleMania?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I swear to God, if Nia ends up in the title match regardless, I'll be pissed. She doesn't deserve it.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Mickie being there without saying anything is just weird.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Guess Mickie is a heel now? So fucking random.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Gonna be a tag team match playas


----------



## Kloner74v2 (Jan 21, 2018)

They're actually doing something smart with this Asuka and Alexa shit.

And fuck as I'm writing this they bring Sasha and Alexa into this to set up a 6-tag


----------



## BeckyLynchFan29 (May 24, 2016)

Alexa just knocked Asuka the f out!!!


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

so wtf was the opening lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

6 woman tag


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

WTF was that with Sasha and Bayley?


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

What in the fuck?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

6 Woman Tag incoming.

Oh the joy.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

They should do a six woman tag!!!! They NEVER do THOSE!!!!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Multi women tag wooooooo


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Mickie's gone from heel to face to heel again in the space of a year. Bitch make up your mind :lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Yeah women's tag match next.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

What the fuck was that shit


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

Taker showing up tonight?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That segment was just.... bad.


----------



## RockOfJericho (Mar 17, 2013)

I hate to admit it, but I've been enjoying Alexa Bliss a lot more than I should for reasons other than the way she looks.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

A lot of confusion going on. What happened?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Nicky Midss said:


> Taker showing up tonight?




Hopefully so this shit can get some build going. Won’t even mind if the gong just hits.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

It would really cheapen Undertaker to have him be the last resort for John Cena just so he can have a match at Wrestlemania 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

So Bayley and Sasha run out together? Fuck off, man!


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

What just happened, I'm actually confused :lmao


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Wouldn't be surprised if that wasn't even a heel turn from Mickie, and she comes out like a babyface again next week. Classic. :lol


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

So is Mickie James the new Big Show? Always switching between heel and face.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/968293901202108416


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Ssssooooo ... why was Asuka there?


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

So yeah yesterday didn't happen huh? We just gonna forget Sasha turned on Bayley? And Mickie back to being Alexa's bitch for no reason? :WTF uttahere


----------



## Kloner74v2 (Jan 21, 2018)

Nicky Midss said:


> Taker showing up tonight?


Probably not because Cena's advertised for SmackDown...


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

misterxbrightside said:


> So Bayley and Sasha run out together? Fuck off, man!


I'm getting sick of this shit and it makes them both look like fools.


----------



## WolvesofBabylon (Feb 6, 2018)

Alexa is easily the best thing about the Women's Division. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

misterxbrightside said:


> So Bayley and Sasha run out together? Fuck off, man!




In fairness it wasn’t a heel turn by Sasha last night. It was an “every woman for herself” situation 

Even though if I was Bayley I’d have ditched that bitch a long time ago. But WWE logic


----------



## BeckyLynchFan29 (May 24, 2016)

six woman tag!!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

-XERO- said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/968293901202108416


"If he even has one."

Yes, because Cena isn't going to be at WrestleMania :smugcena


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

Oh, joy! What is this? Like the 4th 6-woman tag in the last 2 weeks??


----------



## Mr. Kanefan (May 16, 2006)

SO many things wrong.. 

Mickie standing there doing NOTHING by the side of the woman who she was last in a feud with. 

The fact that Asuka hasn't even made up her mind about which title she's going after, did creative forget that she could choose?

HEEL champion claiming that someone deserves to be in the title match.. NO! You're HEEL, nobody deserves to fight you in your mind.

Sasha and Bayley kissing each other's ring again!

MULTI WOMEN SHIT! Can they not!


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

A 6 woman tag with Bayley and Sasha on the same side? I fucking give up.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I can't even count how many 6 women tag matches that's happened this year, already.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

These fucking 6 Woman Tags are going to be the death of me :kobefacepalm


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

The Fourth Wall said:


> "If he even has one."
> 
> Yes, because Cena isn't going to be at WrestleMania :smugcena



Right? it's like they think we are stupid. They even had this fucking guy show up at Mania when he was injured lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

misterxbrightside said:


> So Bayley and Sasha run out together? Fuck off, man!


Completely ridiculous. There is no rhyme nor reason to anything they do in this women's division.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Mr. Kanefan said:


> SO many things wrong..
> 
> Mickie standing there doing NOTHING by the side of the woman who she was last in a feud with.
> 
> ...


You are way to smart to be a wrestling fan.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

At least this is a 6 woman tag without Absolution in it for a change :lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

This match makes no fucking sense


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

So Mickie is a heel again?


----------



## BeckyLynchFan29 (May 24, 2016)

JDP2016 said:


> A 6 woman tag with Bayley and Sasha on the same side? I fucking give up.


maybe Sasha turns on Bayley doing the match.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Coach: "Alexa's ego is LITERALLY busting out of the arena."

No Coach, it's figuratively busting out of the arena. For fuck's sake!!!


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

-XERO- said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/968293901202108416


Poor John, back to eating out Nikki Bella and Hollywood.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

AngryConsumer said:


> So Mickie is a heel again?


Until next week :Bayley


----------



## Scholes18 (Sep 18, 2013)

Alexa Bliss in those shorts. Jesus fucking Christ.


----------



## Kloner74v2 (Jan 21, 2018)

Bayley's hair is fucking ridiculous.


----------



## Beckeysha (Jan 6, 2018)

I want a six pack challenge at Mania for the Raw Women’s title.

Asuka will not challenge Charlotte until after Fastlane. If she challenged her now, it would spoil the Ruby Riott vs Charlotte match at Fastlane


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

SO fed up of the Alexa Nia Bayley Sasha matches 

Praying they make big changes in the women’s division with the brand shake up 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Ole Glory Hog!

Kevin Nash was an under-rated commentator. :'(


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

They are still teasing Sasha/Bayley with that 'hard' tag.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Jeez, Sasha's hairline is getting worse.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Nia irritates the fuck out of me


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

When the hell did that 'Irresistible Force' nickname for Nia come into play? It's stupid :lol


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

I think Mickie isn't heel, she just happens to be friends with Alexa who is heel? And since Asuka did hit Mickie, it makes sense for Mickie to attack her....right? So maybe she's still face? Or not...IDK anymore.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Sasha may be the new Cena. 

She'll never turn heel again. 

Sigh.

BTW, Alexa's ass isn't as phat as it was on SDL in 2016.

I am disappoint, tbh.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Nia is growing on me I gotta admit 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Is Nia called the Irresistible Force? I don’t think they’ve mentioned


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Random guy in the crowd.

"Why are you such a bad friend?" :lol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

The more and more it happens the more and more I hate the throw your opponent out of the ring so we can go to commercial break spot.


----------



## Kloner74v2 (Jan 21, 2018)

OMFG a commercial again


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

-XERO- said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/968293901202108416


Would be hilarious if he came out there and announced that he was entering the Andre Memorial Battle Royal :lol


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Some guy sitting ringside to Sasha- "Why are you such a bad friend?" lol!


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

wkc_23 said:


> Would be hilarious if he came out there and announced that he was entering the Andre Memorial Battle Royal :lol




And even more hilarious if he lost that too


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

wkc_23 said:


> Would be hilarious if he came out there and announced that he was entering the Andre Memorial Battle Royal :lol


PRE-SHOW MATCH JOHN :smugcena


----------



## Kloner74v2 (Jan 21, 2018)

wkc_23 said:


> Would be hilarious if he came out there and announced that he was entering the Andre Memorial Battle Royal :lol


Didn't he do it a few years ago ? I think it was at 31 when he fought Rusev


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

So is Mickie female Big Show now? When does she start crying?


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Hopefully Asuka beats Nia's ass here and then is done with her, moving on to Charlotte.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

The women retreat backstage, I go away for 3 minutes and it's a 6-women Tag Match, how the fuck did this happen?


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

So if they ever pull the trigger on Sasha vs Bayley....it will most likely be a non title feud. Just 2 women fighting in the background with maybe a PPV singles match on a B PPV. So question....will that even further kill this over due main roster feud??


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Dibil13 said:


> So is Mickie female Big Show now? When does she start crying?


I'm waiting to hear about her new Ironclad contract.


----------



## melkam647 (Oct 23, 2017)

wkc_23 said:


> I can't even count how many 6 women tag matches that's happened this year, already.


I think that's because they want to involve every (or most) woman competitor in the roster but time won't allow for more than 2 women's matches in a given show. So the logical solution is to have multi-women tag matches. I think it makes sense. it definitely beats being subjected to 3 or 4 separate women's matches.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

WTF is Bayley doing bouncing up and down and playing cheerleader for Sasha? :mj2


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/968294063790350341


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

You can tell Coach is conscious of what he says everytime he speaks. So unnatural 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

misterxbrightside said:


> So if they ever pull the trigger on Sasha vs Bayley....it will most likely be a non title feud. Just 2 women fighting in the background with maybe a PPV singles match on a B PPV. So question....will that even further kill this over due main roster feud??


Atleast the video package for the feud will be awesome? lol


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Nevermind.


----------



## Mr. Kanefan (May 16, 2006)

The only way they'll get me to enjoy 6 women tag matches is if they clone Alexa Bliss 5 times!


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Asuka's drop kick didn't even come close to Mickie there lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Bayley & Sasha at WM confirmed.


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

Bayley leaving Sasha hanging


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

If they are turning Bayley Heel instead of Sasha :lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Finally Bayley did something


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

This Sasha betrayed Bayley thing is stupid considering it was every women for herself last night, Sasha didn't technically betray her fpalm


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Bayley finally grew some lady balls!!!


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Oh so thats why Mickie was there


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Woah! Bayley grew a set!


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

*Re: It has to be a triple threat match!*



RamPaige said:


> That does make sense.:hmmm
> 
> I'm sure WWE will make the right decision like they did with the main event of WrestleMania 29.


Yes they did.

CM Punk had nothing to do at that main event.

--------------------------------------------------

And the company highlighted Braun performances because there are still too many weeks till WM, so Roman probably will have a mini-feud with him, Brock doesn't wrestles on weeklies so Braun will take his wrestling duties until WM.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Seeing Bayley do something heelish was ackward.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Yeah Sahsa/Bayley will be best friends again by the end of the show.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

I don't think they'd (WWE) be that illogical, but if they did decide to turn Bayley heel over Sasha... :lol


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Bayley's ass is incredible.


----------



## RockOfJericho (Mar 17, 2013)

Bayley comes off as the heel to me. Boo hoo. In two "every woman for themselves" matches, Sasha actually came to compete. get over it.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

What the fuck was that ? a arm bar and a leg bar in the same time ?


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

Ambrose Girl said:


> This Sasha betrayed Bayley thing is stupid considering it was every women for herself last night, Sasha didn't technically betray her fpalm


It does when you look at the fact that Sasha invited her up to the top with her and then kicked her down as she made her way up. And the trash talk when she said that she’s better than Bayley.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Oh diddums Cena, you lost. Get over it.


----------



## Kloner74v2 (Jan 21, 2018)

I really don't like Sasha and Bailey, but I really loved their match at TakeOver so if they can put on a performance like that at WM, I'm all for it. They just have to book it well.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Kloner74v2 said:


> Didn't he do it a few years ago ? I think it was at 31 when he fought Rusev


I honestly can't even remember haha.


----------



## Beckeysha (Jan 6, 2018)

Himiko said:


> SO fed up of the Alexa Nia Bayley Sasha matches
> 
> Praying they make big changes in the women’s division with the brand shake up
> 
> ...


Order 69
1 WWE divas Shakeup to go with a side of women’s revolution:


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Taker/Cena in 2018 is still > Reigns/Brock for the UC title.

Come at me bro!


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

So Mickie turned heel just to eat a submission from Asuka tonight. :lol


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

RIP :supercena


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

The only facial expression Bayley can make is the “poor me, feel sorry for me” face 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Cena next


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

WWE can't get anything right


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm struggling to find sympathy for Cena :lol


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

"John Cena will speak to the Universe tonight"

Do they ever just sit back, listen with the ears of a casual, and realize how idiotic something like that sounds?


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

misterxbrightside said:


> It does when you look at the fact that Sasha invited her up to the top with her and then kicked her down as she made her way up. And the trash talk when she said that she’s better than Bayley.


IKR? We know it's every woman for herself but you don't have to be an ass about it.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Himiko said:


> The only facial expression Bayley can make is the “poor me, feel sorry for me” face
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I thought it was the "sorry for being a basic bitch" face lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I honestly don't want to see Cena and Taker(if it happens). I wished Joe wasn't injured. Rather see those two.


----------



## All Hope Is Gone (Mar 3, 2014)

All Hope Is Gone said:


> Bayley is turning heel tonight. She and Sasha will be in some random tag match and that is when she will hop off the apron leaving Sasha to fend for herself. She is sick of forming an alliance in these matches only for Sasha to betray her.


 :lol


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Awesome ending to that match. Some continuity with Sasha/Bayley and Asuka killing bitches.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

wkc_23 said:


> I honestly don't want to see Cena and Taker(if it happens). I wished Joe wasn't injured. Rather see those two.


I honestly don't want to see Taker ever wrestle again, he should of retired like 3 or 4 manias ago.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Cena, stop going to the commentary table to shake Coach's hand every single time you come out :lol


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

"Was ONE OF THE most active shows on social media..." :lol

Translation: Walking Dead kicked our asses.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

If I hear that gong during this segment... 


Oooooooh baby!


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Why does Cena always ass kiss the coach? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm quite excited now that Elimination Chamber (or No Escape for you Germans) is over because now the Raw side of WrestleMania can now start to actually officially take shape.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Steve Black Man said:


> "Was ONE OF THE most active shows on social media..." :lol
> 
> Translation: Walking Dead kicked our asses.


Walking Dead is still a thing ?

How is that shit show so popular lol


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

This would be more enternaining if it wanst the third time the re-do this "Cena is out of WM card" storyline.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Haha I'm going to Mania and Cena isn't right now  :lol


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Honestly, I'm kind of enjoying Cena's storyline. Just a shame the Taker match is like six years too late.


----------



## RockOfJericho (Mar 17, 2013)

Hey, John. How about your Wrestlemania path involves putting over a younger talent? No? Ok.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

The feeling I have right now watching Raw is why it's better than SDL, no matter what.

That "it factor" is missing from SDL and it really sucks.

Oh well.


----------



## melkam647 (Oct 23, 2017)

Even Coach looks super annoyed about Cena high-fiving him like an idiot every time he comes out...


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Okay, Cena puppydog-eyeing the WM sign got to even my shriveled, lump of coal heart.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Here we go. A John Cena life lesson.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

RockOfJericho said:


> Hey, John. How about your Wrestlemania path involves putting over a younger talent? No? Ok.


Can people really still say this and be serious? They guy's been eating so many pins lately he just feels like another dude on the roster now.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

*gong*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

HBKRollins said:


> Walking Dead is still a thing ?
> 
> How is that shit show so popular lol


Everything else is worse?


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

HBKRollins said:


> Walking Dead is still a thing ?
> 
> How is that shit show so popular lol


People complain about repetition on the WWE product, but a show that's based on an idea that got old in 2015 still get praise.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Those what chants are cancerous


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

"I've failed and now I'm going to retire" I can wish right?


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Cena called everybody there a failure too


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

If someone other than Taker comes out to confront Cena.

Fugg it all!


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Yawn....


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

virus21 said:


> Everything else is worse?


Very true


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Cena is gonna go to Wrestlemania by challenging Flo Rida to a rap battle.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Shut the fuck up ffs


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

The fans don't give a shit about Cena anymore. His time may truly be up.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

John just roasted the crowd :lmao


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

Cena looking old as hell


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

No, he faked a, "What," chant getting to him and it wasn't even that loud. Sympy points gone, Cena.


----------



## Kloner74v2 (Jan 21, 2018)

Why the fuck did he stop ?


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

You’d swear John Cena was Curt Hawkins the way he’s been going on lately 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Haven't we seen this "I want to be at WestleMania but might not have a match" story before with Cena? No fucks are given here for you, John.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

So he's going to Fastlane?


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Isn't Cena a free agent? Couldn't he just go to Smackdown and get a Wrestlemania match on the Smackdown card?


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

wens3


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:lmao


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Cena vs Taker? MEH.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Cena and Taker confirmed.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Wow that got a bigger reaction than I thought.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

THIS
CROWD
DOE

O.O


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

I honestly have no idea how anyone could be excited for this match....I just don't get it.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Oh shit.


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

Oh but y’all were just booing and chanting WHAT? These crowds are all idiots.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Lmao


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

oh boy, here we go!


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Well that guy who made that Undertaker thread is taking a big fat L right now.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Well that was direct...

With all the yes's, would have been even more epic if he had said "DANIEL BRYAN!"


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

LOL

"I have nothing no do so just call Grandpa to have a one -on-one".

Nice storyline.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Undertaker clap clap clap clap clap


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

who cares.. Roman already beat taker last year... The match doesn't mean nearly as much as it would have years ago.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

:mark


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)




----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Omg those pops for that match !! :mark:


----------



## Kloner74v2 (Jan 21, 2018)

I have to hand it to Cena, he knows how to work a crowd


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Geeks in the crowd cheering for Taker


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

why are people yessing for a match that should have happened atleast 5 years ago


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Bye Cena, go to SD then lol.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Don't really give a shit about Cena/Taker, but you can't deny the atmosphere is still there at least.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

finalnight said:


> So he's going to Fastlane?


Hot damn, I called one!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

OK, I like what they're doing with Cena.

SDL should get the ratings now.


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

This storyline makes Cena look really pathetic .


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

So Taker shows up on Smackdown?


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

People yessing a match that would be complete shit :lmao


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

:HA

So no Taker match or yes Taker match? WTF?!


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Please. Don't. F*ck. Up. Styles/Nakamura.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Cena has challenged Undertaker but would be so funny if he said 'I can confirm I've been added to the WWE Championship Fastlane match' lol

Edit: He's gonna be on SmackDown to try and 'earn' an opportunity lol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So did they just swerve everyone or???? They are like 5 years late on Taker/Cena. Not interested.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

He's going to call out Nakamura for his Title shot.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Nakamura better hide his violin because Cena is coming back to collect.


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

If they have Taker and Cena do the build on Smackdown, that would boost the ratings for sure...


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Wish the Cena/Taker match was made when the streak was still a thing, but they wasted that long ago


----------



## XOmega (Sep 25, 2017)

lol seems like they're about to f up Styles vs Nakamura


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Don't really give a shit about Cena/Taker, but you can't deny the atmosphere is still there at least.


Just wait till the match gets crickets cause of how bad it is :lmao


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Does anyone on the planet care about the Reigns Lesnar match? It’s gonna be 10-15 mins max, Reigns will win, everyone will boo, the end. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

*Oh God! What a shitty product.*

Reigns/Lesnar. Maybe Taker/Cena. Nothing for Rollins, Balor, Braun, Miz, or anyone that matters. WWE sure has fallen!


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Vince just trolled the fans and got 50% of them to tune in tomorrow for Smackdown. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

ScorpionDeathFlop said:


> So Taker shows up on Smackdown?


Yep.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Damn, that reaction for Taker/Cena was crazy. Match is still a huge match for Mania if it happens.


----------



## MOBELS (Dec 29, 2010)

HBKRollins said:


> Just wait till the match gets crickets cause of how bad it is :lmao


As long as they don't overcomplicate the match and play to the crowd like Rock/Hogan did the match will be fine. 

The match is going to be about the moment of the two biggest stars in the companies history finally getting in the ring together at Mania.


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

XOmega said:


> lol seems like they're about to f up Styles vs Nakamura


If they touch Styles and Nakamura people gonna shit on them big time, doubt it. Its probably Cena vs Taker on SD.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

HBKRollins said:


> Walking Dead is still a thing ?
> 
> How is that shit show so popular lol


Because taste is subjective, and different people enjoy different things? :draper2


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Wow, Undertaker already #9 trend in the US.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

Is me or this Cena storyline is a meta shoot on the perception many people have about Hulk Hogan doing anything he could to always be n the spotlight, even if that means changing brands.

Reallly, Cena came across like a primadonna on the segment.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

We come back to fucking Bray? are they trying to get me to tune out before the first hour is over?


----------



## MOBELS (Dec 29, 2010)

*Re: Oh God! What a shitty product.*

52 minutes into a 3 hour and 15 minute show, and still complaining that some wrestlers haven't been featured yet :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## BeckyLynchFan29 (May 24, 2016)

oh shit its wyatt.ugh.


----------



## Kloner74v2 (Jan 21, 2018)

Hahahahahaha fucking Wyatt getting a half jobber entrance


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

So, they want to have John Cena be portrayed in a different stage of his career, yet he is the same guy with the same promos he has done for 15 years.
This "John Cena can't get a spot at Wrestlemania" thing is stupid beyond words. Imagine Hulk Hogan pulling this storyline in 1993. Or Austin in 2003.

So, the storyline for Cena VS Taker is: "I want the Undertaker".
Fuck.


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

Bryan Jericho said:


> Wish the Cena/Taker match was made when the streak was still a thing, but they wasted that long ago


Agreed. With older Undertaker only having 1 match a year, the streak was all that mattered. Post Lesnar and certainly post Reigns, it's just an old guy who gives what he can, but isn't nearly what he used to be.

Taker is one of my top 5 all time favs, but he needs to retire because his last few matches are just not up to what he was capable of at one time.


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

I can’t wait for the continuation of Wyatt vs Hardy


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Hardy gonna break poor jobber Bray 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

MOBELS said:


> As long as they don't overcomplicate the match and play to the crowd like Rock/Hogan did the match will be fine.
> 
> The match is going to be about the moment of the two biggest stars in the companies history finally getting in the ring together at Mania.


I'm going to WrestleMania and couldn't care less about seeing Taker and Cena in the same ring.

Both washed up.

"Two biggest stars" :lmao


----------



## Beckeysha (Jan 6, 2018)

*Re: Oh God! What a shitty product.*



RubberbandGoat said:


> *Reigns/Lesnar. Maybe Taker/Cena.*Nothing for Rollins, Balor, Braun, Miz, or anyone that matters. WWE sure has fallen!


Those are the only people that matter in WWE’s eyes. And let’s be realistic, the others dont have starpower.


----------



## SiON (May 28, 2014)

-XERO- said:


> Yep.


Haha I love how they continue to use that in shape prime undertaker photo to promote his appearances lol


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

HBKRollins said:


> Walking Dead is still a thing ?
> 
> How is that shit show so popular lol


I was a huge Walking Dead fan 5 years ago. I watched the AMC show, played the video games and read the graphic novels. I grew sick of the show a couple of years ago due to it's constant killing off of black dudes.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Cena better stay away from Styles/Nakamura!!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

"He's got a one on one match scheduled with Heath Slater."


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

And the Bray/Matt feud continues


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Wyatt sucks..


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Ugh. Bray.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Cole acting like Bray has never walked on his hands before :lol


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Broken Bray Wyatt 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Shut the fuck up, Bray.


----------



## Gift Of Jericho (May 5, 2016)

*Re: Oh God! What a shitty product.*

Who complains about Undertaker possibly doing one more match ?


----------



## SiON (May 28, 2014)

bradatar said:


> Hardy gonna break poor jobber Bray
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They should just have Hardy win at Mania and then have Bray be part of the Woken Warriors of whatever that shit is... Bray need to not be Bray anymore


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Oh my god this terrible feud is still continuing? Please no.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

WHY, WHY DOES THIS MANS FEUDS LAST FOR FUCKING EVER


----------



## MOBELS (Dec 29, 2010)

HBKRollins said:


> I'm going to WrestleMania and couldn't care less about seeing Taker and Cena in the same ring.
> 
> Both washed up.
> 
> "Two biggest stars" :lmao


Well unbelievably your opinion is not greater than 90% of the fans. And yes Cena and Taker are two of the biggest stars of all time, please explain how that is not true ??


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

So this feud is not over. Fuck :lol


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Old Cena/Older Taker, reminds me of The Huckster versus The Nacho Man.

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x5yn1k


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

When Cena said "But it's not gonna happen", I thought he was about to say "because Undertaker retired".
But no, we're gonna ignore the obvious.
Because, you know, people won't remember. Right, Vinnie?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Bray is just sad at this point.

Why do they insist on dragging out EVERY feud he has.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Oh God! What a shitty product.*

This is hardly breaking news. It is what it is.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

SiON said:


> They should just have Hardy win at Mania and then have Bray be part of the Woken Warriors of whatever that shit is... Bray need to not be Bray anymore




That’s what I think they’re heading for to be honest. Matt’s gonna keep beating him until Bray becomes “broken”.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Nooooooooooo, not more, this feud needs to be deleted.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Sorry Bray, you’ve been buried too many times to care anymore.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Hardy stepped into the Wyatt Black Hole...good luck Hardy...you'll need it.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Matt Hardy should take Bray under his wing and dunk him in the Lake of Reincarnation


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Slaughtered these men? The only thing Bray has slaughtered is a bucket of fried chicken....


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

MOBELS said:


> Well unbelievably your opinion is not greater than 90% of the fans. And yes Cena and Taker are two of the biggest stars of all time, please explain how that is not true ??


and all of you who are hyped with be disappointed with how shit the match is :lmao

Taker can't go anymore man, his matches are shit.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

I hope we get a follow-up on the Bayley/Sasha story tonight because I don't want to wait a week for Sasha's reaction.


----------



## BeckyLynchFan29 (May 24, 2016)

I really wish Matt could delete Bray.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Bray is just sad at this point.
> 
> Why do they insist on dragging out EVERY feud he has.


Dude, they drag out every feud in the COMPANY!
The Hardys feuded The Bar EVERY WEEK from Wrestlemania all the way almost to Summerslam!
They tease Bayley VS Sasha for TWO YEARS!


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

I love how the WWE keeps acting like the crowd actually gave a shit about the Ronda segment.


----------



## MOBELS (Dec 29, 2010)

HBKRollins said:


> and all of you who are hyped with be disappointed with how shit the match is :lmao
> 
> Taker can't go anymore man, his matches are shit.


Hogan was in similar shape as Taker is now back in 2002. As I said as long as they don't overcomplicate the match and treat it as a spectacle in vein of Hogan/Rock, the match will be fine.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> Dude, they drag out every feud in the COMPANY!
> The Hardys feuded The Bar EVERY WEEK from Wrestlemania all the way almost to Summerslam!
> They tease Bayley VS Sasha for TWO YEARS!


Don't get me started on The Bar :lol


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Ronda recap again? ugh


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Chris22 said:


> Slaughtered these men? The only thing Bray has slaughtered is a bucket of fried chicken....


And JoJo’s ass apparently :side:


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

WWE's editing team really earn their money at times.


----------



## Kloner74v2 (Jan 21, 2018)

Hahaha this editing when Angle says "Wrestlemania 31"


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

That contract signing would of been better on Raw.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

So how many times are we gonna see this Ronda recap tonight?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

HBKRollins said:


> and all of you who are hyped with be disappointed with how shit the match is :lmao
> 
> Taker can't go anymore man, his matches are shit.


Honestly I'd only been watching for the atmosphere, and that would probably dry up when they realize the shape Taker is in. 

I don't think it'd be anywhere near the reaction that Rock/Hogan got.

A Cena/Taker match needed the streak in tact, because that would have been tense.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

MOBELS said:


> Hogan was in similar shape as Taker is now back in 2002. As I said as long as they don't overcomplicate the match and treat it as a spectacle in vein of Hogan/Rock, the match will be fine.


Rock and Hogan are the most charismatic stars of all time, they can make it work.

Taker and Cena...nah.

One guy gets boo'd out of the building every night and the other can't walk down the ramp lol


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Really enjoying this Raw so far. Fast paced, no bullshit.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

God, can't believe they're gonna have Ronda go there and cut another promo.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

@Raw-Is-Botchamania

How have they teased Sasha v Bayley for two years when Bayley got called up in August 2016? They began teasing the feud last year shortly after she won the title.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Cole forgot its called Smackdown tomorrow not RAW lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ok let's see who Miz is facing at Mania now.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I love the WrestleMania match graphics this year, beautiful!

Ronda with that "did you shit in my cornflakes?" face


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Did Miz get a new haircut? Looks good.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

*Re: Oh God! What a shitty product.*



Gift Of Jericho said:


> Who complains about Undertaker possibly doing one more match ?


Me and several other people.

He needs to retire. Period.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Miz. Same old Shit as always


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*Yeah Miz. Anaheim sucks ass. Wannabe Los Angeles. The New Jersey of the west coast.*


----------



## XOmega (Sep 25, 2017)

yawn....


----------



## Kloner74v2 (Jan 21, 2018)

What bullshit is this longest reigning of all time. Bad play on words. I get what he's saying but it's confusing as fuck.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

The Fourth Wall said:


> A Cena/Taker match needed the streak in tact, because that would have been tense.


That match should have happened at WM29. Have CM Punk and The Rock for the WWE title and Cena/Taker.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Miz going on one of his epic rants.

Love it.


----------



## BeckyLynchFan29 (May 24, 2016)

Miz should be the top guy in this company he is hands down the best mic worker in the company.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

LOL Miz doing good in this promo


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

There's been too much talking tonight. Are they making up for last week when there was more wrestling or something lol.


----------



## Kloner74v2 (Jan 21, 2018)

"The marine movie franchise".

How can we expect this guy to be taken seriously with his Hollywood gimmick when he only does straight-to-dvd movies.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

LOL the Miz is basically saying the same shit Punk did years ago.


----------



## reamstyles (Aug 9, 2016)

BeckyLynchFan29 said:


> I really wish Matt could delete Bray.


I think the reason why it was boring so that they could drag it until wrrstlemania safe way to have a wrestlemania payday..


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Miz is gold.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Miz doing his thing. Finn or Braun?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Come on out Finn


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

FFS keep Rollins and Balor away from this guy


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

So it is Rollins, Balor and Miz then?


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Kloner74v2 said:


> "The marine movie franchise".
> 
> How can we expect this guy to be taken seriously with his Hollywood gimmick when he only does straight-to-dvd movies.


Stop being a smart-mark. He's a heel. He is supposed to be a bit delusional. He's right about not having any merch though. That is a crime.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

miz is the adam sandler of wwe


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

It's definitely the best looking title.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Keep Rollins away from this boring same old promo shit


----------



## Kloner74v2 (Jan 21, 2018)

JDP2016 said:


> Stop being a smart-mark. He's a heel. He is supposed to be a bit delusional. He's right about not having any merch though. That is a crime.


No it's not being a heel. It's a jobber gimmick.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

I think no one likes Cena/Taker

Will Bayley turn or will it be Sasha?


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Shit, he's gonna pop a vein.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Miz out here spitting truth.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Miz is gonna have a heart attack!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## XOmega (Sep 25, 2017)

Can't take this guy seriously.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Miz is like a broken record already, get the IC title off this guy.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:trips8


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Miz really should get another run with the title.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Whoever comes out is going to get a beating :braun


----------



## takermaniac93 (Oct 18, 2017)

*Re: Oh God! What a shitty product.*

Your complaining about WM 6 weeks before the event? It's not 2005ish anymore. WWE plans matches for Mania usually a month before the big PPV.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Fuck


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I really want Seth to win the IC title to join Dean & Roman as a Grand Slam champ


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

My boy Rollins is the next IC champion.

BAH-LEE-DAT!


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Ugh Rollins stuck with this lame fool


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Sucks that Rollins is stuck with the Miz.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

that shirt is a rip off of both owens and wcw jericho


----------



## Kloner74v2 (Jan 21, 2018)

Balor is gonna interrupt them I think. And it's gonna be a triple threat at WM.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

I'm still not over the fact that we aren't getting (heel) Ambrose vs Rollins at Mania...


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Nice. This is what I wanted to see for Seth. Get Balor involved too, and it'll be awesome.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

This just for tonight or Mania?


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

So wait Kurt says Miz your Mania opponent is your opponent tonight? What sense is that why give away the match? They better be adding Balor to make it a triple threat.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

What the fuck is Braun getting...Kane? Shoot me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

LOL, that means Braun should be stucked in the ATGBR...


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Mango13 said:


> Miz really should get another run with the title.


A chickenshit champ with repetitive material? No thanks.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Miz is awesome but they're giving us Rollins/Miz on a RAW and saying that we 'might' see it again at WrestleMania? Hopefully this doesn't end clean....


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

They are making me not want to go to New Orleans :lmao


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

I bet Braun will be Ronda’s partner.

Would be better than a singles match vs The Miz to be honest


----------



## KaNeInSaNe (Mar 27, 2014)

Rollins coming out gives us a good chance the Universal Title will be a Triple Threat at WM. Braun gonna interrupt the Face to Face tonight.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

frankthetank91 said:


> I bet Braun will be Ronda’s partner.
> 
> 
> 
> Would be better than a singles match vs The Miz to be honest




Ya know I thought about if I’d be pissed at it and I really wouldn’t because there’s nothing left for him if he doesn’t interrupt Brock and Roman tonight other then that spot. But why THE FUCK would Braun kayfabe care about Ronda or Trips? Survivor Series? Lol they don’t remember stuff like that.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

I want Rollins as the IC Champ


----------



## Gift Of Jericho (May 5, 2016)

*Re: Oh God! What a shitty product.*



The Raw Smackdown said:


> *Me* and several other people.
> 
> He needs to retire. Period.


Oh my god, and WWE are still going through with it ?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL at Miz trying to use the Miztourage to ambush Seth, but Seth got him anyway :lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Doesn't makes a lick of sense why the ref doesn't throws the Miztourage away from ringside. You know they interfere during the match so why do you leave them there?


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

bradatar said:


> Ya know I thought about if I’d be pissed at it and I really wouldn’t because there’s nothing left for him if he doesn’t interrupt Brock and Roman tonight other then that spot. But why THE FUCK would Braun kayfabe care about Ronda or Trips? Survivor Series? Lol they don’t remember stuff like that.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ah who knows these days, they booked so randomly without reason it wouldn’t be hard for them to make it work. Ronda can literally just say I found my partner for Mania and his music will hit and that’s that.


----------



## Pronk255 (Jan 23, 2018)

Abisial said:


> A chickenshit champ with repetitive material? No thanks.


do you understand what a heel is?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Fuck commercials.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Nicky Midss said:


> miz is the adam sandler of wwe


Not really. Sandler has buried himself deep into shit territory with some of the worst movies of all-time. Miz has gotten himself out of the hole he was in. JMO.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Graves with the dig at Bryan then realizing he had a career ending injury too hahahaha 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I always cringe when Seth lands like that.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Thug of War 2.0 is main eventing? Or is it Ronda/Steph? Don't know which one will give Vince a bigger boner


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Pronk255 said:


> do you understand what a heel is?


Not every heel is a chickenshit, so what exactly is your point?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

That spike DDT should be a finishing move. 

It's always looked deadly as fugg!


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Seth looked sooooooo good last night in his red & black gear.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

I think it’ll be a 4 way with Miz Rollins Finn and Strowman at Mania 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Come on Seth!

Love the Falcon Arrow!!


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

I’m actually hoping that the IC match at Mania will be everyone from the Elimination Chamber, minus Reigns, in a Ladder Match.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Seth is killing it right now


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Monday Night Rollins

:rollins


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Fucking hell, Seth Rollins is over as hell tonight :mark: :mark:


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

LMFAO, Bo sold that like a champ!

He just fuggin' DIED on live TV!

Bwahahahaha!


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

That Frog Splash :mark:


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The superplex + falcon arrow from the top rope is a thing of beauty. Get's me every time.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

THAT FROGSPLASH FROM ON THE OTHER SIDE!

:rollins


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Damn man, if the title had been on the line, Seth would be champ right now!!

That frog splash was beautiful.


----------



## BeckyLynchFan29 (May 24, 2016)

Seth is just unreal!!

Best Wrestler in the Company.


----------



## SethRollinsGOAT (Feb 21, 2018)

This crowd was dead pre-Rollins. GOAT


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

That Frogsplash :banderas


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

3 quarters across the ring frog splash. Crazy.


----------



## RockOfJericho (Mar 17, 2013)

Rollins should be fighting Lesnar. he is so much better than Roman


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Seth is the man, what a performer.

And here comes the king of smiling.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

That fucking frog splash though :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:

Rollins is on fire


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

THAT FROG SPLASH THOUGH


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Is "Balor Club" just referring to one person?


----------



## Kloner74v2 (Jan 21, 2018)

Seth Rollins is winning the Rumble next year.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Finn heel turn please


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Please stop smiling Finn, I beg you 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

Rollins is RED HOT right now.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Great match.

Kind of hoping Gallows and Anderson attack Seth right now.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

That frog splash was insane.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

SDL needs one of Rollins or Balor.

Both could be bigger face stars on that show, imo.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Decent match between Miz & Rollins. I enjoyed that. Great showing from Seth once again.

Looks like Balor is getting involved now too. :mark:


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Seth is just awesome! He's on fire right now but here comes Finn!!!


----------



## Heel To Face (Oct 13, 2011)

4 way for the IC belt. Balor miz rollins and elias

Stroman dominates the Andre the Giant Battle royal


----------



## KaNeInSaNe (Mar 27, 2014)

Here comes this smiling ******.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I love you Finn but you just stole Seth's thunder and spotlight, go away lol.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

As much as I wanna think otherwise, this has all the makings of make Seth look strong for a feud with Roman after mania


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

My god Rollins... what a show.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Sucks how Seth is in the mid card and not in one of the marquee matches.

Finn just comes out for no reason lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

So a triple threat match at WM?


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

Rollins is so fucking good
:Cocky


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

I have an irrational hate for Finn Baylor I can’t stand him.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Gonna be a triple threat, I think. That was a good Raw match.


----------



## Kloner74v2 (Jan 21, 2018)

8th commercial and we're only half through the show.


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

Seth is the MVP of the entire company right now. Only make the choice of Roman as the man that much more questionable. 

I feel like Seth and Brock would probably have an all time classic main event these days.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Kloner74v2 said:


> Seth Rollins is winning the Rumble next year.


YUP YUP!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

In ring wise, this has been one of Seth's best time periods of his WWE career so far. Dude's been on fire :mark:


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Seth Rollins...whoa


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Eddie is smiling down at Rollins after that frog splash


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

I know a lot of people want AJ/Nakamura but I hope we get AJ/Seth for the WWE title before it's too late.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Balor and Rollins should just go at it in a #1 Contenders Match at Mania. Winner gets Reigns.


----------



## BeckyLynchFan29 (May 24, 2016)

Johnny Wrestling said:


> Gonna be a triple threat, I think. That was a good Raw match.


should be a ladder match all 3 would steal the show.


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

Kloner74v2 said:


> Seth Rollins is winning the Rumble next year.


Nah, Reigns will win it to add to his Rumble win total.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That was the best crowd reaction of the night thus far. Crowd has been very subdued up until Rollins just went on his rampage right there.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Goddamn, Seth is in God mode right now :mark:

Crowd seems to be recognizing it too. He's over as fuck tonight.

Dat Frog Splash from across the ring.....WOW.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

The return of the Curb Stomp has really allowed Seth to shine in his matches. It allows for more creative spots and match flow. He's really proving why he is the best in ring worker in the world right now.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Seth fucking Rollins :mark: Another GOAT performance.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Johnny Wrestling said:


> Gonna be a triple threat, I think. That was a good Raw match.


I know some want Seth to be in a marquee match, but I'd honestly be more than happy with a Triple Threat. He hasn't had an IC Title reign yet. Seth worked pretty well with Miz there, and he's already proven great chemistry with Balor before. I don't think last night in the Chamber did all three guys justice at all.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Johnny Wrestling said:


> That was the best crowd reaction of the night thus far. Crowd has been very subdued up until Rollins just went on his rampage right there.


Great performance.

All that for a multi man match in the mid card lol


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Good grief it looks like Braun will be facing Kane at WM.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Poor Miz :lol


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

It’s a real shame Seth is only being built strongly to be fed to Roman. That’s the only reason anyone is built strongly these days 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL Finn's entrance and that was basically pointless :lol

Seth looked so much better haha.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

NOW the Balor Club is here


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Why are they making the Miz wrestling back to back matches if he's a heel? I don't blame the Miztorouge for making the save.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

I absolutely hate when they play music when someone is making a save.


----------



## El Grappleador (Jan 9, 2018)

That smile on Finn Bálor is confused. Is it a face or is it heel?


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

It's Miz' turn this week to be RAW's ironman


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Wait why does Miz have to wrestle again? Kurt Angle is out of control. :cuss:


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

:confused


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Miz being forced to pull double duty lol!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL the commentators acting like they have no idea where this is going, obviously a triple threat :lmao


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

The weakest throw into the steel stairs I've ever seen.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Miz, bury this smiling goof


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I hope this means we are getting a triple Threat for the IC title (Balor, Rollins and Miz) and one for the Universal title (Roman, Brock and Strowman)

Seth and Braun as top champs after Mania :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

*02/26 Raw Discussion Thread: Reigns &amp; Lesnar Come Face-to-Face*

Braun was thrown into the Andrè battle Royal last year. If they do it to him again this year, his stock will plummet! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## melkam647 (Oct 23, 2017)

They need to write Miz off Wrestle Mania as Maryse is due around that time.


----------



## dreammaster (Aug 19, 2004)

Ambrose Girl said:


> LOL the commentators acting like they have no idea where this is going, obviously a triple threat :lmao


 I think they are setting up the ladder match


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Miz doing his best Rollins impersonation tonight. Dude is such a workhorse.


----------



## KaNeInSaNe (Mar 27, 2014)

The Boy Wonder said:


> Good grief it looks like Braun will be facing Kane at WM.


Nah, he's going in the main event. The opening promo focused too much on him and not Reigns. Braun will interrupt the Face to Face tonight.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Does every match need to have a commercial?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

wkc_23 said:


>


Seth is fucking insane :banderas


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

As Kevin Nash once said so succinctly: Welcome to Monday Night Contrived!

:nash


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Miz botching the running knee.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

They seem set on doing Brock vs Roman.


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

dreammaster said:


> I think they are setting up the ladder match


Hoping for Ladder Match with Miz/Finn/Seth/Elias/Braun ...


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

_Biggie's murder is related to Tupac's murder? _

No shit!!!!!!!!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I keep forgetting Fastlane is a thing :lol


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

I'm very confused as to why this match is event taking place. Kurt's a face, right? So why is he doing an evil owner trope and making Miz wrestle twice?


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

American_Nightmare said:


> I absolutely hate when they play music when someone is making a save.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Why are the commentators acting so dumb?

Obviously that'd set up a Triple Threat.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

If they do a Triple Threat for the IC Title at WM it won't be a big deal if Miz has to miss it b/c of Maryse going into labor: they can easily write him out of the match.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Corey, just shut up. We get it, you think it's unfair and you have a hard on for Miz now :lol


----------



## KaNeInSaNe (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: It has to be a triple threat match!*

It will happen. Braun will interrupt the Face to Face. If he wasn't going to be involved in the picture, they wouldn't have focused on his after match beatdown on Reigns so much. In fact, they would have just ignored it completely. He got more of a focus in that opening Raw promo than Roman himself did. He'll be in the match, 100%.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Seth is fucking insane :banderas


You can just tell Seth is completely healthy now. He's been absolutely amazing this year.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Oh God! What a shitty product.*



takermaniac93 said:


> Your complaining about WM 6 weeks before the event? It's not 2005ish anymore. WWE plans matches for Mania usually a month before the big PPV.


Even then most Mania cards weren't already set that far ahead. People's nostalgia has them thinking every Mania card match was set by the end of the Rumble or something.


----------



## Kloner74v2 (Jan 21, 2018)

Why is Balor always screaming and flexing. He's not impressive.


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Why are the commentators acting so dumb?
> 
> Obviously that'd set up a Triple Threat.


Because just as babyfaces are incredibly stupid and heels are completely delusional, commentators have no memory and no ability to see the blatantly obvious.


----------



## Big Bopper (Jan 23, 2018)

Why is the Miz not the face of Raw? Good but safe wrestler who is the best mic worker they got.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Bet Braun is going to come out.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Is Miz a heel or babyface?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

What is it with Balor and all the grunting?


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

I hate Finn's Coup de Grâce setup.


----------



## Kloner74v2 (Jan 21, 2018)

Hahahah poor Miz.


----------



## Whacker (Feb 7, 2015)

*Re: Oh God! What a shitty product.*

Opening with the ladies and that heat between Sasha and Bayley was magical. I could care less about Bliss vs anybody for the title now. I wanna see six weeks of legit heat building between the Boss and Hug and see them tear down the house at mania! They've done it before and can do it again.

Let's get it on!


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

Corey Graves needs to CHILL THE FUCK OUT.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Graves with that blonde hair looks like an American Gods villain.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

TD Stinger said:


> Bet Braun is going to come out.


It's 10 minutes until 10pm and no Braun? Maybe they think he will boost ratings in the 3rd hour.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

*Ha ha Braun doesn’t even get the IC Title now!*

Please don’t tell me he will be in the battle royal! Holy fuck!!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Willing to bet this Midcard is going to be 10x more entertaining than anything Reigns/Brock do.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I think Renee is not wearing a bra :curry2

Well, she is close to Las Vegas, someone is mastering them titties later


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Seth needs to trim his mustache hair, I hate when upper-lip hair overtrudes like that, it looks unhygienic. Of course, this is a guys I've seen let his dog sit with him and share his dinner plate, so he's maybe not so much concerned about that. :lol


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

wkc_23 said:


> You can just tell Seth is completely healthy now. He's been absolutely amazing this year.


I remember when people were saying he regressed.

I don't think so :rollins


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

They had a great triple threat match last year. I'm down for it.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

The WWE universal champ is gonna confront his number one contender *BEFORE* Ronda confronts Stephanie? :lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

So the Ronda segment is closing the show. I wonder if they end up setting the Mania tag match.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: Ha ha Braun doesn’t even get the IC Title now!*

Dude...STOP, MAKING, THREADS. PLEASE!

Or, you know, wait until the end of the f*cking show before you post your obvious, one sentence, click bait threads.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

wkc_23 said:


> They had a great triple threat match last year. I'm down for it.


All guys have great chemistry with each other. Give them at least 15-20 Minutes at WrestleMania & they'll steal the show in a Triple Threat.


----------



## KaNeInSaNe (Mar 27, 2014)

Braun about to come out next and put Reigns/Lesnar in their place. He beat 5 men last night, Reigns beat one. Braun will be in that match.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Seth is having really awesome matches lately, also Renee's shirt is cute.


----------



## Kloner74v2 (Jan 21, 2018)

So Braun's either teaming with Ronda or inserting himself in Reigns-Lesnar and making it a triple threat.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

The Fourth Wall said:


> I remember when people were saying he regressed.
> 
> I don't think so :rollins


He did regress. He wasn't the same when he came back.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Ha ha Braun doesn’t even get the IC Title now!*

Do you know how to use the RAW thread? :lol


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

*Re: Ha ha Braun doesn’t even get the IC Title now!*

Braun should win the battle royal.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rollins looked crazy good tonight.

:banderas


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Ha ha Braun doesn’t even get the IC Title now!*

I wouldn't be surprised if Braun is added to Reigns/Lesnar.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

The Fourth Wall said:


> All guys have great chemistry with each other. Give them at least 15-20 Minutes at WrestleMania & they'll steal the show in a Triple Threat.


Could be the 2nd MOTN if they did get that much time.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

WWE won't be putting anyone in Reigns-Brock at this rate.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I wonder if Braun is gonna go on another rampage so they end up putting him in the Wrestlemania match?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

JDP2016 said:


> He did regress. He wasn't the same when he came back.


There's a difference between regressing & playing it safe. You don't go back to doing crazy spots right back from injury. As soon as he knew his knee was good to go, he's been on point ever since.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: Ha ha Braun doesn’t even get the IC Title now!*

Braun's gonna win the Andre Battle Royal so they can pretend it's a big deal and to help advertise the new doc coming out.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

I am sooo sorry for being pissed off that my guy isn’t getting what he deserves


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Booooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Ha ha Braun doesn’t even get the IC Title now!*


----------



## KaNeInSaNe (Mar 27, 2014)

Every time Cole says "The BIG Dog" I picture him sucking Reigns dick even harder. Vince in his ear, it's so sad.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Are we gonna get another tug-of-war with the belt?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Alright, let's see how this goes.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Can't believe this fucker will be in his 4th straight WM main event.


----------



## KaNeInSaNe (Mar 27, 2014)

Braun about to fuck them both up.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

The Fourth Wall said:


> There's a difference between regressing & playing it safe. You don't go back to doing crazy spots right back from injury. As soon as he knew his knee was good to go, he's been on point ever since.


Yeah... you're right. I take that back. Stupid comment on my part.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

At least let Lesnar speak for him self tonight I dont wanna hear the Walrus anymore


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

He is doing that post-Wrestlemania no talking shit again, ffs.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

It's time


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

How long you think they had that Reigns/Lesnar WM graphic ready to go? :lmao


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

'Dem boos :reigns


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Ugh.

I think I'll just consider the IC Title feud Raw's top title feud.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Crowd playing right into Roman's hands again :lol I think he's doing it on purpose now, lol.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

prosperwithdeen said:


> At least let Lesnar speak for him self tonight I dont wanna hear the Walrus anymore


"UFC Return, bitch!"


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Out of curiosity, since the first brand split happened, of all the times a SD guy won the Rumble how many of them went to main event Mania? I remember Brock and Taker.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Trophies said:


> How long you think they had that Reigns/Lesnar WM graphic ready to go? :lmao


Since last year?


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Roman :ha


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Roman telling the truth about Brock. HELL YES :mark:


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

This was a most unexpected turn...


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Alright, Roman, I see ya.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Hmm. Not a bad promo by Reigns honestly.


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

Reigns is da mannnnn


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

The Fourth Wall being broken again :reigns


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Fuck you Roman, you said the same shit to Cena.

You ain't getting cheered bitch


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

They're trying to get Reigns cheered with the part timer and UFC stuff. Desperate as hell Vince.

:lmao


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: Ha ha Braun doesn’t even get the IC Title now!*

Honestly, I'm not going to be sad if he's not in the IC match. Watching him just throw Seth/Finn/Miz around the ring, for me would bring down the quality of the match.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Roman sounds so fucking forced. Get this shit out of here.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I am sick of you Roman


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Really going in this direction now? Ugh.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Mania season might as well be called "Worked Shoot" Season.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Reigns ain’t lying to be fair 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Roman with the fire ass promo. :mark


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

Reigns workin myself into a shoot, and I'm lovin' every second of it. :mark


----------



## Kloner74v2 (Jan 21, 2018)

The Fourth Wall said:


> The Fourth Wall being broken again :reigns


Not really


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Oh great the stream decides to act up during THIS segment. Perfect timing fpalm


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Yeah the whole Rock/Cena thing doesn't work here


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Johnny Wrestling said:


> They're trying to get Reigns cheered with the part timer and UFC stuff. Desperate as hell Vince.
> 
> :lmao


So Embarrassing :lmao 

Exact same shit with the Cena feud.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Roman putting Lesnar on blast!


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Trophies said:


> How long you think they had that Reigns/Lesnar WM graphic ready to go? :lmao


Holy crap that graphic has the WWE Championship on his shoulder instead of the Universal! (epic fail)


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

I bitch about Reigns all the time but this promo is excellent. He’s on point solid acting.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

A fine line between business and respect? Was that a typo?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Honestly it's smart for this Reigns/Brock stuff to get personal and outside of kayfabe.

Hopefully they get actually stiff together. It could make for some good segments, and less Tug of War pussy shit.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Perfect example of a shitty worked shoot promo.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Ehh not the direction I want for the first promo, I need Heyman to turn on Brock at Mania


----------



## BeckyLynchFan29 (May 24, 2016)

good promo by Roman there I have to admit.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Ass chewing? Roman is gonna get a sock sucking from Vince.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

OK Roman, I actually liked that promo.

Dammit I always leave and miss bits of the good parts.

I missed Rollins' frog splash from earlier too.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

It's a shame some people will never like the guy because that promo was nothing but truth.


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

Roman: "And you know how we have this whole bullying campaign, let me tell you a personal story about Vince..." hahaha


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:wow


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Was that a shoot?


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

I swear Cena cut this same promo.


----------



## Smarky Mark (Jan 3, 2017)

I know it's all a work but these "he don't respect the business" promos never fly with me because deep down all of these guys would take Brock's deal in a second.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

It's weird they advertised Brock then he didn't show up? I wonder what happened.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Wait, is Brock really not there tonight????

:lmao

Slow start to this feud.


----------



## KaNeInSaNe (Mar 27, 2014)

No Braun? Get the fuck outta here.

I guess he's fighting Elias at WM.

Man this company is so fucking clueless.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

OH GOD THEY ARE DOING THE FUCKING VIDEO SUBTITLES ON RAW NOW TOO!!!

GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY!


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

God bless the 4th wall, learning very well from Cena.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Brock was advertised.

Odd.


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

Reigns cutting the same promo Cena has been cutting for the last decade


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

That was Roman's best ever promo


----------



## Big Bopper (Jan 23, 2018)

The benefactor of the most undeserving push in history is bitching about Brocks contract...yeah...I give a shit about this match now...fuck this asshole. Only thing I am looking forward to is him getting totally shat on the raw after Mania.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

WWE pulling out all the stops to get Roman cheered against Lesnar :lol

Hate to say it, but as far as attempts to get Roman over go, that wasn't the worst I've ever seen :draper2


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

Ambrose Girl said:


> It's weird they advertised Brock then he didn't show up? I wonder what happened.


Half priced appetizers at Applebees


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

Still like Brock more than Roman.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Who writes this shit?

Braun again destroying Elias yay ;eyeroll. He deserves so much better


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Total Package said:


> Was that a shoot?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

DA BIG DAWG firing from the hip :mark:

Tragic how they'll re-neuter him once he wins the belt, instead of letting him just allowing him to continue exuding badassery with ease


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

It's about damn time. Reigns finally got to spray Lesnar. I loved every damn minute of that promo.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Roman could cut a solid promo and people will still feel the need to say something negative lol. I'm not a fan of his, but I did enjoy that promo.


----------



## Illogical (Sep 28, 2017)

RapShepard said:


> Ehh not the direction I want for the first promo, I need Heyman to turn on Brock at Mania


Heyman's never turning on Brock at WM. That'd take the attention off of Roman and that's never happening.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)




----------



## baddass 6969 (Oct 16, 2003)

*Re: Ha ha Braun doesn’t even get the IC Title now!*

Now, if that's the case, I've got a solution to this issue. Have an added bonus for the Andre The Giant Battle Royal winner, he gets a shot at a championship whenever they want , it can be any title . Braun wins and as soon as the bell rings he comes down and is added to match .


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

So Brock really isnt here tonight? Get the fuck outta here


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

Steve Black Man said:


> WWE pulling out all the stops to get Roman cheered against Lesnar :lol
> 
> Hate to say it, but as far as attempts to get Roman over go, that wasn't the worst I've ever seen :draper2


This will work. Especially if Lesnar and Heyman start shitting all over the WWE Universe. That's what needs to happen.


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

Damn the lenghts they go to try to get Roman over. False advertising Lesnar appearance xD


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*That was the best promo that Reigns ever cut in his career. *_


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Lol. Brock was never going to be there :lol

Well played, Vince :lol


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

Can’t believe people pay to watch this drivel. I can just read about it and not watch one match or segment! I would never give them money!


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Reigns trying to pander to the "Brock isn't on RAW every week suffering overexposure and 50/50 booking" crowd. Been tried, most don't care, worthless promo, Vince has learned nothing in all his years.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Please let this be the start of The Bar/Revival for WrestleMania!!!!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

EMGESP said:


>


It’s the only way Roman would be good on the mic


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

ScorpionDeathFlop said:


> This will work. Especially if Lesnar and Heyman start shitting all over the WWE Universe. That's what needs to happen.


LOL


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/968320592138010624


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

So, Reigns complains Brock isn't there 6 weeks before Wrestlemania.
Tough words from a man who in 2016 took weeks off on the RtWM for getting a nose job.

Just like every time they try to get him cheered, people cheer for the words he says, not for the guy he is. And that's why this "Brock ain't here" shtick is just yet another band aid to help him another week to not get booed out of the building.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Brock still don't give no effs about reigns ranting.


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

Bah gawd Jojo yummmmmm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

2/3 falls match? This is random as fuck


----------



## BeckyLynchFan29 (May 24, 2016)

Johnny Wrestling said:


> Wait, is Brock really not there tonight????
> 
> :lmao
> 
> Slow start to this feud.


did'n Heyman tweet that Brock would there tonight? lmao

yup nice start lol but atleast Roman carried his end tonight.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Illogical said:


> Heyman's never turning on Brock at WM. That'd take the attention off of Roman and that's never happening.


Well I'm fine with the focus being on Reigns, actually want a long title run. But if it can come as a heel it be more fun for me.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Empress said:


> It's about damn time. Reigns finally got to spray Lesnar. I loved every damn minute of that promo.


My stream turned heel and decided to act up RIGHT as the Reigns' segment started so I missed it unfortunately. Did hear the final bit tho so I am looking forward to seeing it in full later.

Good to hear Reigns shooting on Lesnar and from what I gather did it quite well.

Also it stays a 1 on 1, no Braun fuckery!


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> Out of curiosity, since the first brand split happened, of all the times a SD guy won the Rumble how many of them went to main event Mania? I remember Brock and Taker.


In fact only Brock Lesnar, The Undertaker match against Batista was in the middle of the show.

'03 Brock Lesnar : main event.
'06 Rey Mysterio: midcard
'07 The Undertaker: midcard
'10 Edge: midcard
'11 Del Rio: opener
'12 Sheamus: opener


I think this speaks volumes about how SmackDown is always the lesser show.

There is a big chance that Nakamura match is the oponer of the event.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

I guess all that's needed for some people is to curse and forcefully yell and it's a good promo.

Can't say I agree with that. Reigns delivery was forced and his content wasn't even that good.

The fact Lesnar no-showed is interesting. Maybe he saw Roman win and said fuck it. :lmao


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Steve Black Man said:


> WWE pulling out all the stops to get Roman cheered against Lesnar :lol
> 
> Hate to say it, but as far as attempts to get Roman over go, that wasn't the worst I've ever seen :draper2


Least we don't get another tug of war :deanfpalm




Ambrose Girl said:


> It's weird they advertised Brock then he didn't show up? I wonder what happened.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

wkc_23 said:


> Roman could cut a solid promo and people will still feel the need to say something negative lol. I'm not a fan of his, but I did enjoy that promo.


The usual suspects didn't like it. Not shocking.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

The problem wasn't Roman's delivery, he did very well, the problem is the fact that promo is just a copy and paste of a crap ton of Cena promos just with the added "I was born into this business" line.


----------



## Wham!!!! (Aug 15, 2017)

I still cannot stand him, but that was impressive for Roman. Smooth on the words, nice facial expressions. Better than forgetting your lines.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> So, Reigns complains Brock isn't there 6 weeks before Wrestlemania.
> Tough words from a man who in 2016 took weeks off on the RtWM for getting a nose job.


Sorry brah,

but that's no comparison.

Reigns is there working full time, he along with others (full timers) can get some leeway to have some time off if they require it..


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/968321487940870144


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

WWE false advertsied Lesnar to make it look like he doesn't care about WWE so Reigns can talk about it and try to get cheered.

The desperation. WOW.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

It was a decent promo but lrts be real: It's nothing that hasn't been said before. :shrug


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

This is still a thing ??


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Oh god. This match AGAIN? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I wonder if this is the break up of Apollo and Titus. They can have a pre-show match at Mania. (lolololol)


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Damm Dana :banderas

If Titus Worldwide break up, who gets Dana?


----------



## dukenukem3do (Jan 31, 2011)

why are we still doing this match


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Dana wearing the same thing she did last night but changed her hair thinking nobody would notice......lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That quick first fall :lol


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

Johnny Wrestling said:


> WWE false advertsied Lesnar to make it look like he doesn't care about WWE so Reigns can talk about it and try to get cheered.
> 
> The desperation. WOW.


that would still be a smart move by them, though.


----------



## Ja AG (Mar 18, 2016)

If Titus WorldWide doesn't win after this bullshit...


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

lol!


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> My stream turned heel and decided to act up RIGHT as the Reigns' segment started so I missed it unfortunately. Did hear the final bit tho so I am looking forward to seeing it in full later.
> 
> Good to hear Reigns shooting on Lesnar and from what I gather did it quite well.
> 
> Also it stays a 1 on 1, no Braun fuckery!


You literally just sent me the PM and I was so sure it was gonna go another way lol. 

Reigns was good because he actually meant what he said. I'm so happy that he's being aggressive. If I can't get a heel turn, this is close enough.


----------



## takermaniac93 (Oct 18, 2017)

So Brock Lesnar no shows a LIVE Raw where he was heavily promoted? Hmm. Smart business decision. Way to get Vince upset. I think we are seeing the last of Lesnar whatever few months he has left. He has been handed everything yet deserved none. Breaking Taker's streak was a slap in the face to the legends Taker faced. Lesnar never cared about the pro wrestling business.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

This match again :beckywhat


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Sick of worked promos, Roman is the last person to be shooting on Lesnar and earning shit considering he's handed everything despite being rejected.


----------



## BeckyLynchFan29 (May 24, 2016)

Johnny Wrestling said:


> WWE false advertsied Lesnar to make it look like he doesn't care about WWE so Reigns can talk about it and try to get cheered.
> 
> The desperation. WOW.


to be fair Lesnar really don't give a crap about WWE and is only there for the money.


----------



## Big Bopper (Jan 23, 2018)

Good to see Blacked.Com finally sponsoring a tag team.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

That first fall was quick! Holy shit!


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Headliner said:


> I wonder if this is the break up of Apollo and Titus. They can have a pre-show match at Mania. (lolololol)




Hahahahahaha the state of WWE...nah these bums will be used as bodies in the battle royal. It’s lovely that it looks like Braun is being tossed in there now likely after having the best year of any wrestler bar none.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Chris22 said:


> Dana wearing the same thing she did last night but changed her hair thinking nobody would notice......lol


I'm alright with it. She looks good in white :book


----------



## Kloner74v2 (Jan 21, 2018)

The Bar is the fucking worst thing EVER


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Vegeta said:


> Sick of worked promos, Roman is the last person to be shooting on Lesnar and earning shit considering he's handed everything despite being rejected.


You could cut the irony with a knife.

:lol


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

takermaniac93 said:


> So Brock Lesnar no shows a LIVE Raw where he was heavily promoted? Hmm. Smart business decision. Way to get Vince upset. I think we are seeing the last of Lesnar whatever few months he has left. He has been handed everything yet deserved none. Breaking Taker's streak was a slap in the face to the legends Taker faced. Lesnar never cared about the pro wrestling business.


You really have no idea what's going on, do you?


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

Promo well delivered by Reigns. Yeah, we’ve heard the promo before but that’s not Roman’s fault.

To be fair, Lesnar IS disrespectful bitch that needs to fuck off back to UFC. Thank God that’s what he’s doing after Mania. I’d rather have Reigns as champ, on RAW every week than another year of an absentee champion being paid 5x the average wage for a handful of matches.


----------



## Jnewt (Jan 12, 2018)

*Re: Ha ha Braun doesn’t even get the IC Title now!*



RubberbandGoat said:


> Can’t believe people pay to watch this drivel. I can just read about it and not watch one match or segment! I would never give them money!


But if you don't pay to watch it, yet spend your time on an online forum to bitch about said product you hate, that makes you far worse in conclusion.


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

takermaniac93 said:


> So Brock Lesnar no shows a LIVE Raw where he was heavily promoted? Hmm. Smart business decision. Way to get Vince upset. I think we are seeing the last of Lesnar whatever few months he has left. He has been handed everything yet deserved none. Breaking Taker's streak was a slap in the face to the legends Taker faced. Lesnar never cared about the pro wrestling business.


that was work bro. To get people to cheer for Reigns promo


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Johnny Wrestling said:


> WWE false advertsied Lesnar to make it look like he doesn't care about WWE so Reigns can talk about it and try to get cheered.
> 
> The desperation. WOW.


that was my impression too, jeez the lengths that Vince would go to get this guy over is fucking sickening.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Titus needs to hit the Gym. He's big in all the wrong places.


----------



## Big Bopper (Jan 23, 2018)

Roman bitching about Brocks schedule...when the only reason Brock has been Champ all this time is so he can drop the belt at Mania to Roman. Dumbest shit ever. We are about to get WEEKS of the "Brock is a part timer shit." Its boring and easy and his ass will get booed at Mania and after.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Kloner74v2 said:


> The Bar is the fucking worst thing EVER


They aren't even the worst team in the match.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

Vegeta said:


> Sick of worked promos, Roman is the last person to be shooting on Lesnar and earning shit considering he's handed everything despite being rejected.


He's the #2 merch seller in the company. That's far from being rejected. :reigns2


----------



## Ja AG (Mar 18, 2016)

Titus World Widewide NEEDS this win. Why have them go over the Bar over the past few weeks for them to lose twice in a row, with a 3 second first fall?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: Ha ha Braun doesn’t even get the IC Title now!*

The only move for Braun now is to face Elias..just have Elias play the chickenshit heel just to finally get his ass whooped at Mania


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

This tag scene


----------



## Ja AG (Mar 18, 2016)

Steve Black Man said:


> You really have no idea what's going on, do you?


heres come the smarks who are so smart #EyeFuckingRoll

I dont Lesnar either, such a dumb waste of a title


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Elias said:


> Sorry brah,
> 
> but that's no comparison.
> 
> Reigns is there working full time, he along with others (full timers) can get some leeway to have some time off if they require it..


You can get leeway at any time during the year to fix your nose and not stink up the joint, but if you are the Main Event at Wrestlemania against Triple H, and you can't adequately get the job done as a babyface, you better fucking be there those 6 weeks!

Compared to Brock, Reigns has done shit in this industry. Brock has earned his contract. If anyone on the roster shouldn't take time off because he needs to prove he can amount to anything, and deserves his spot, it's brother Reigns.


----------



## KaNeInSaNe (Mar 27, 2014)

greasykid1 said:


> Promo well delivered by Reigns. Yeah, we’ve heard the promo before but that’s not Roman’s fault.
> 
> To be fair, Lesnar IS disrespectful bitch that needs to fuck off back to UFC. *Thank God that’s what he’s doing after Mania.* I’d rather have Reigns as champ, on RAW every week than another year of an absentee champion being paid 5x the average wage for a handful of matches.


Hate to break it to you but his contract isn't up at Mania, it's later in the year.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Big Bopper said:


> Roman bitching about Brocks schedule...when the only reason Brock has been Champ all this time is so he can drop the belt at Mania to Roman. Dumbest shit ever. We are about to get WEEKS of the "Brock is a part timer shit." Its boring and easy and his ass will get booed at Mania and after.


He really is Samoan Cena. 

The WWE had Brock never show up all year just so Reigns could cut the Cena promo about how he's there every week so he could get cheered. I'm starting to think he has something on Vince because why else wouldn't they push guys who are actually over and cheered.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Ja AG said:


> heres come the smarks who are so smart #EyeFuckingRoll
> 
> I dont Lesnar either, such a dumb waste of a title


I'm not exactly smart, but I'm not a total dunce either :draper2


----------



## Big Bopper (Jan 23, 2018)

greasykid1 said:


> Promo well delivered by Reigns. Yeah, we’ve heard the promo before but that’s not Roman’s fault.
> 
> To be fair, Lesnar IS disrespectful bitch that needs to fuck off back to UFC. Thank God that’s what he’s doing after Mania. I’d rather have Reigns as champ, on RAW every week than another year of an absentee champion being paid 5x the average wage for a handful of matches.


You think Lesnar gives a shit. The ONLY reason he is still champ is to give the belt to Reigns at mania. Thats the only reason. Brock has no fucking ego. He put over Goldberg in 15 seconds when asked. He is a bitch because WWE offers him money and he accepts it? What? He has plenty of money, doesnt need WWE. They will beg him to re-sign again. A guy like Reigns who takes steroids, takes time off for nose jobs, uses his relatives to try to get bigger pushes is the bitch. Lesnar is a dude who will wrestle a few times a year for 5 million dollars. For that money he will do whatever they ask. No ego required.


----------



## headstar (May 16, 2012)

*Re: Oh God! What a shitty product.*



RubberbandGoat said:


> Reigns/Lesnar. Maybe Taker/Cena. Nothing for *Rollins, Balor, Braun, Miz*, or anyone that matters. WWE sure has fallen!


Vince isn't going to build WM 34 around those guys. He considers them non-drawing geeks. Or in the case of Strowman, a glorified jobber for Reigns.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

So they got absolutely nothing for the Tag Team Division. WHERE IS THE REVIVAL?


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

JDP2016 said:


> If Titus Worldwide break up, who gets Dana?


Hopefully the unemployment centre.


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

EMGESP said:


> Titus needs to hit the Gym. He's big in all the wrong places.


Naw, he’s just SO ripped that he actually just has one massive ab. :grin2:


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

What’s all this about Reigns and a nose job? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Damn, Titus worldwide didn't even get a fall.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Black History Month amirite?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Apollo about to get Darren Young'd...

EDIT: The Bar is fuggin' hilarious!

Call up a team from NXT dammit!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Black History month is about to end

"Let's pin the black guys tag team 3 times in 2 days" lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Isn't this the second 2/3 falls match lately that ended in 2 straight falls? :lol


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

MC 16 said:


> So they got absolutely nothing for the Tag Team Division. WHERE IS THE REVIVAL?


Or The Club? They reformed with Balor a few weeks ago and have done literally nothing since. Terrible.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

How embarrassing for Titus Worldwide....now where's The Revival?!


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Charly wens3


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Titus Worldwide needlessly perma-geeked :tripsscust

Fuckery like this just reminded me why I completely forgot RAW was on :armfold


----------



## Big Bopper (Jan 23, 2018)

I dont know why people hate the bar. Theyre a solid tag team with two good wrestlers. A little stale, but perfect gate keepers in the tag division. Find them much more interesting that the Usos whose gimmick seems to be that they think theyre black gangster rappers? Theyre MC Hammer, we already saw them dancing around so hard to believe theyre now gangsters.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

The Bar :lol


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

They said ‘who’? To jason Jordan? Lol burial


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Would love to see The Bar & The Revival.


----------



## Ja AG (Mar 18, 2016)

This feels racist. First Alexa and Titus Worldwide couldn't get one fall, after getting pinned in 3 seconds. In What reality would Sheamus and Cesaro beat Apollo and Titus in a fight? oh yea the WWE. such bullshit


----------



## Kloner74v2 (Jan 21, 2018)

Himiko said:


> What’s all this about Reigns and a nose job?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He had a deviated septum because of a spot at a house show. He fixed it during the RTWM. I don't know where the nose job talk comes from either.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

Big Bopper said:


> I dont know why people hate the bar. Theyre a solid tag team with two good wrestlers. A little stale, but perfect gate keepers in the tag division. Find them much more interesting that the Usos whose gimmick seems to be that they think theyre black gangster rappers? Theyre MC Hammer, we already saw them dancing around so hard to believe theyre now gangsters.


The problem is not enough tag teams on Raw, and having the same rematches week after week. This is why the brand split sucks.


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

Big Bopper said:


> You think Lesnar gives a shit. The ONLY reason he is still champ is to give the belt to Reigns at mania. Thats the only reason. Brock has no fucking ego. He put over Goldberg in 15 seconds when asked. He is a bitch because WWE offers him money and he accepts it? What? He has plenty of money, doesnt need WWE. They will beg him to re-sign again. A guy like Reigns who takes steroids, takes time off for nose jobs, uses his relatives to try to get bigger pushes is the bitch. Lesnar is a dude who will wrestle a few times a year for 5 million dollars. For that money he will do whatever they ask. No ego required.


Yeah, I know Lesnar doesn’t give a shit. That’s my problem.
I don’t say that Lesnar is stupid for accepting the money. I just don’t think his random, occasional appearances do anything for the title or for the company.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

I love the Bar. A+ pairing of Sheamus and Cesaro. A fucking +.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Sheamus- "Let's not forget what we did to Jason Jordan"
Cesaro- "Who?"


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*Watching Titus Worldwide get buried is why I don't blame black people for hating pro-wrestling. And now I'm supposed to give a fuck about WWE doing something nice for this black kid? Why?*


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Sheamus and Cesaro have lost all their heat. That feud with Seth/whoever-wasn't-injured dragged on way too long and it's cost them, it gonna suck if they have to feud with Dash and Dawson, they get nothing now, too.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

The One Man Gang said:


> He's the #2 merch seller in the company. That's far from being rejected. :reigns2


 So he isn't booed out of every arena?


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Love him or hate him, Reigns gotch’all talking tonight 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

The Bar retaining the tag titles with a clean sweep :woo :woo

I liked that promo from the Bar too! That diss on Jason Jordan :lol

I'm happy that they're going to walk into WM 34 as Raw Tag Team Champions :mark:


----------



## Wham!!!! (Aug 15, 2017)

LOL. The crowd is dead for the Bar.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Vegeta said:


> Sick of worked promos, Roman is the last person to be shooting on Lesnar and earning shit considering he's handed everything despite being rejected.


He doesn’t bust his ass? He doesn’t put anyone and everyone over when it’s needed? He doesn’t have the respect of the entire locker room?

GTFO with your anti RR bullshit. So sick of it.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

It’s kinda sickening watching WWE exploit these sick kids for publicity and praise


----------



## Pronk255 (Jan 23, 2018)

Vegeta said:


> So he isn't booed out of every arena?


He's booed by the fans who do it because it's the cool thing to do. 

It's cool to hate on whoever WWE sees at the top guy these guys.

I love wrestling but wrestling fans are the worst.


----------



## Kloner74v2 (Jan 21, 2018)

Vegeta said:


> So he isn't booed out of every arena?


So he isn't the number 2 merch seller ?


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Damn that kid is tough as hell.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm happy for that kid, but damn Dana Warrior is annoying lol.


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

Awesome promo from Reigns. They're really trying to blur the lines with their approach to this match, capitalizing on a lot of fans' frustration with Brock and his part-time deal.

And sweet, Taker/Cena is going down!


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Kloner74v2 said:


> So he isn't the number 2 merch seller ?




Isn’t he the third now? I heard AJ Styles overtook John Cena as #1. Might be wrong though


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

The Warrior Award...


----------



## Pronk255 (Jan 23, 2018)

Himiko said:


> It’s kinda sickening watching WWE exploit these sick kids for publicity and praise


Yeah, how dare WWE give these sicks kid a life long memory?


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Himiko said:


> It’s kinda sickening watching WWE exploit these sick kids for publicity and praise




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/581881800659591168
Nothing this company does is genuine.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Yep, still don't care about that kid


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Congrats to Jarrius!!! He is a brave dude!!!


----------



## Big Bopper (Jan 23, 2018)

Ultimate Warrior would probably rather burn the award than give it to a black kid. Mentioning Ultimate Warrior during black history month is just hilarious. Ultimate Warrior literally said Katrina victims deserved it and Bobby Heenan was cursed by god with his cancer because he deserved it. Naming an award for kids fighting cancer for the ultimate warrior is like name a peace treaty between Israel and Palestine, the Hitler Peace or some shit.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

*02/26 Raw Discussion Thread: Reigns &amp; Lesnar Come Face-to-Face*



Pronk255 said:


> Yeah, how are WWE give these sicks kid a life long memory?




... For the sole purpose of helping their own image. It’s the intention I have a problem with.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Himiko said:


> It’s kinda sickening watching WWE exploit these sick kids for publicity and praise


Yeah, I've never liked the Warrior Award. It's a selfish way for WWE to make themselves look good.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

I still can't assimilate that the "guy who never drew a dime" and got fired on live TV is getting inductee n the HOF.


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

Well, certainly glad to see that the main event of RAW is the Stephanie McMahon segment.
It’s about time Steph got the push she deserves.

/sarcasm


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

whats the main event?


----------



## Ja AG (Mar 18, 2016)

JDP2016 said:


> *Watching Titus Worldwide get buried is why I don't blame black people for hating pro-wrestling. And now I'm supposed to give a fuck about WWE doing something nice for this black kid? Why?*


This oh look we aren't racist ploy is disgustingly obviously. The first fall they lost in 2 second, they couldn't even ONE win in a 2 out of 3. This fetish to see powerful black men get beat my white men in the WWE is sick. If Titus was white he would be in the run for World Heavyweight champion, except he is out here being the most idealistic citizen, losing like some idiot. It doesn't make sense the way he jobs. He is big, strong and look invincible.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

That poor kid. I bet reigns is happy a kid finds him to be his favorite. I hate how they exploit kids


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Kloner74v2 said:


> So he isn't the number 2 merch seller ?


 Who knows if its the case now, and we all know how the WWE manipulate merch numbers. A former WWE employee talked about how they started understocking Punk's merch and released more Cena designs once Punk started outselling Cena.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Kloner74v2 said:


> So he isn't the number 2 merch seller ?


Not anymore. I think AJ, Rollins, New Day, and now Elias have surpassed Reigns.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

Vegeta said:


> So he isn't booed out of every arena?


Never said he wasn't. But the vocal neckbeards in the crowds don't make up 100% of the fans.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

AnalBleeding said:


> whats the main event?


Ronda and Mrs Lady Balls


----------



## Kloner74v2 (Jan 21, 2018)

Himiko said:


> Isn’t he the third now? I heard AJ Styles overtook John Cena as #1. Might be wrong though


No. I think Styles had one item that was number one for 1 month, but overall Reigns is number 2 behind Cena.
Since it's WM season, more reports are gonna come in.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

The One Man Gang said:


> Never said he wasn't. But the vocal neckbeards in the crowds don't make up 100% of the fans.


 He's a fucking meme.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The One Man Gang said:


> Never said he wasn't. But the vocal neckbeards in the crowds don't make up 100% of the fans.


Considering it happens in almost every city these days, they must make up like 95% of the fanbase. Where are the other fans?


----------



## SethRollinsGOAT (Feb 21, 2018)

Chris22 said:


> Himiko said:
> 
> 
> > It’s kinda sickening watching WWE exploit these sick kids for publicity and praise
> ...


Majority of huge companies use charity work to make themselves look good. Besides it gives the kid an awesome life-long memory.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Are they just gonna forget Strowman attacking Reigns last night? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Architect-Rollins said:


> Not anymore. I think AJ, Rollins, New Day, and now Elias have surpassed Reigns.


 Roman's merch is always near the bottom on the WWE top sellers. They probably overstock on it at K-marts and other resellers to make up the difference.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I don't get it. Cole is suppose to be a face commentator, yet he loves Elias. Corey, the supposed heel commentator, doesn't like Elias. Strange.


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

are they are actually keeping Brock off tonight so that people cheer Roman over him?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Time to walk with Elias, WF! :trips9


----------



## Big Bopper (Jan 23, 2018)

Chris22 said:


> Yeah, I've never liked the Warrior Award. It's a selfish way for WWE to make themselves look good.


Im totally fine with them doing charitable work and even if the reason isnt just to help kids, who cares if it raises money and creates a life long memory for a sick kid. If their award and charity makes one kid feel better I am glad they do it. My issue is them bringing up the Ultimate Warrior as if he was some courageous do gooder when he was really just an asshole bigot who lived the life of an asshole bigot and died quickly. Why not name it the Heenan award, someone who struggled with cancer, or name it the Hart award after Owen Hart a man who was taken way too soon. Ultimate Warrior was just an asshole.


----------



## Kloner74v2 (Jan 21, 2018)

Architect-Rollins said:


> Not anymore. I think AJ, Rollins, New Day, and now Elias have surpassed Reigns.


Those are for individual items. It doesn't represent the general merch sales.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

Bray Wyatt must hate this guy, he clearly has taken his spot on the card.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Johnny Wrestling said:


> Considering it happens in almost every city these days, they must make up like 95% of the fanbase. Where are the other fans?


 India, Pakistan and Bangladesh.

Pretty much any country where kayfabe is alive and where there are idiots who buy into the WWE's BS.


----------



## Pronk255 (Jan 23, 2018)

Johnny Wrestling said:


> Considering it happens in almost every city these days, they must make up like 95% of the fanbase. Where are the other fans?


I went to a house show right before the Rumble and they loved Roman there. 

The boos from the TV taping are mostly the older guys who do it to be cool.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

WWE = WALK WITH ELIAS! :drose

Bless this crowd. :salute And get fucked, Graves. :hayden3


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Elias is God :lenny


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Pronk255 said:


> I went to a house show right before the Rumble and they loved Roman there.
> 
> The boos from the TV taping are mostly the older guys who do it to be cool.


Ah, yes. That explains it. Can't be that he's just legitimately not liked by those fans.


----------



## Kloner74v2 (Jan 21, 2018)

Vegeta said:


> Who knows if its the case now, and we all know how the WWE manipulate merch numbers. A former WWE employee talked about how they started understocking Punk's merch and released more Cena designs once Punk started outselling Cena.


So Vince is just pushing him for the sake of pushing him. It doesn't make any sense.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Elias' music is a gift? Then he should definitely return it :lol


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

GOAT Elias


----------



## Wham!!!! (Aug 15, 2017)

Aaww man, is Raw going to run over again? If they would quit showing the same video packages over and over again, we could get done on time.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

the award is good. but the fact that one of the shittiest human beings ever has his name attached to it is plain ridiculous. even dana warrior is a fucking bitch


----------



## Big Bopper (Jan 23, 2018)

I would love to see Elias feud with The Miz. Think they would have some hilarious interactions.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The_Workout_Buddy said:


> Bray Wyatt must hate this guy, he clearly has taken his spot on the card.


Elias and Braun jumped ahead of him in the card. Crazy how Braun emerged as the biggest start out of the Wyatts.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Pronk255 said:


> I went to a house show right before the Rumble and they loved Roman there.
> 
> The boos from the TV taping are mostly the older guys who do it to be cool.


 Likewise those cheers are probably from thirsty moms and kids who don't know any better.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Never thought I'd like Elias as much as I would. Dude is a star in the making, imo.


----------



## Kloner74v2 (Jan 21, 2018)

Johnny Wrestling said:


> Ah, yes. That explains it. Can't be that he's just legitimately not liked by those fans.


So Vince is pushing him just to piss the fans off ? :reigns3


----------



## Pronk255 (Jan 23, 2018)

SethRollinsGOAT said:


> Majority of huge companies use charity work to make themselves look good. Besides it gives the kid an awesome life-long memory.


the guys here literally anything wwe does, not sure why they watch.

they hate wwe for doing nice things for sick kids. that's something i never thought i'd see, even from wrestling fans.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Pronk255 said:


> I went to a house show right before the Rumble and they loved Roman there.
> 
> The boos from the TV taping are mostly the older guys who do it to be cool.


and I've been to live events where they boo the fuck out of him.

Your point?

Majority of the crowd hates him.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Ugh Strowman sucks


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

There are some news platforms starting to report Brock and Vince got into a big argument today.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

i dont get whats so great about elias


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Kloner74v2 said:


> So Vince is just pushing him for the sake of pushing him. It doesn't make any sense.


 This is Vince McMahon, the same man who has continued to push Roman as the FOTC and has accepted WM ending with boos.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Could Kane interrupt here? He is supposedly at the arena tonight.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Braun is getting stale


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

Elias has his songs interrupted literally every week.
Is surprised by the interruption every week.

Well, nothing worth watching left on tonight’s RAW.
Quick Stroman squash and then LadyBalls and Trips ego stroking.

Goodnight.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Kloner74v2 said:


> So Vince is pushing him just to piss the fans off ? :reigns3



Exactly.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> Could Kane interrupt here? He is supposedly at the arena tonight.


God I hope not.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Himiko said:


> What’s all this about Reigns and a nose job?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's true, he got a deviated septum fixed when they worked that HHH had broken his nose. Samoa Joe had the same thing fixed when he was out with his knee the last time, they both said it's a thing that gets progressively worse and makes it hard to breathe, therefore, hard to work in the ring.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Kloner74v2 said:


> So Vince is pushing him just to piss the fans off ? :reigns3


 Vince is a moron who cannot book for shit.

Excellent promoter, but he's lucked out a lot (Hogan, Austin and Rock) because his ideas have usually been garbage. It's no wonder he's had such little success outside WWE.

Fuck he's starting the XFL shit again, throwing more money down the drain.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Oh, look. It's the guy that should main event WM34 against Brock.

:braun v :brock

But what do the fans know? After all, Vince knows what the fans really want. He said so himself.
:eyeroll


----------



## Pronk255 (Jan 23, 2018)

HBKRollins said:


> and I've been to live events where they boo the fuck out of him.
> 
> Your point?
> 
> Majority of the crowd hates him.


yes, vince is pushing roman because it's bad for business. 

you figured it out, vince is trying to kill wwe and he's using roman to do it.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Really do not wanna see Kane & Braun at WM.


----------



## SethRollinsGOAT (Feb 21, 2018)

Pronk255 said:


> SethRollinsGOAT said:
> 
> 
> > Majority of huge companies use charity work to make themselves look good. Besides it gives the kid an awesome life-long memory.
> ...


Hahaha it's ridiculous.. I saw someone on here earlier say "This kid should be nowhere near the WWE HOF" Like dude it's an extremely sick kid wtf is wrong with you? Let him have his moment.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

I love Elias. But if this braun’s feud going forward. Wow! They’ve cooled on him!


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Pronk255 said:


> yes, vince is pushing roman because it's bad for business.
> 
> you figured it out, vince is trying to kill wwe and he's using roman to do it.


What?


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

WWE would be better without a FOTC. A FOTC isn’t needed. There can be multiple faces of the company, instead of choosing one guy and constantly force him down the fans’ throats 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pronk255 (Jan 23, 2018)

Dolorian said:


> Could Kane interrupt here? He is supposedly at the arena tonight.


i think kane and braun are done. no reason after braun literally buried him in their last man standing match.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Vegeta said:


> Likewise those cheers are probably from thirsty moms and kids who don't know any better.


Minority fans, too. I've been to enough shows to see this. Mostly Hispanic fans.


----------



## Big Bopper (Jan 23, 2018)

Johnny Wrestling said:


> Ah, yes. That explains it. Can't be that he's just legitimately not liked by those fans.


I went to a house show recently and the by far largest pops were for Alexis Bliss and Sasha Banks...figured out WWE was giving out free tickets to schools for A's and shit so a bunch of little girls were cheering and their moms and dads cheering as well. House shows are for the most casual possible fans. They cheer Reigns because they buy into the shit because they dont watch every week and havent had to deal with the most undeserved push of all time.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Ronda going to be confronted by Triple H and Stephanie tonight. I hope it's better then last nights debacle.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

Nicky Midss said:


> i dont get whats so great about elias


That his segments consist of more entertainment than actual wrestling, and people don't like to admit it but weekly wrestling shows are more fun the less of wrestling is involved.

Vince Russo is a douchebag but he was right when he said that less important thing in a wrestling show is the wrestling.


----------



## Kloner74v2 (Jan 21, 2018)

The Definition of Technician said:


> Exactly.


Oh my god I hope you don't really believe that. It would so fucking sad.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Ugh where’s Kane 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

Ha ha Elias or Kane, either way it shows they think Braun is midcard!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

American_Nightmare said:


> There are some news platforms starting to report Brock and Vince got into a big argument today.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/968327940420358145


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I think it's overlooked how crazy of an athlete Braun is.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Did Corey Graves just quote Megadeth??? :mark:


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

Tag Team Division, Braun, and Elias need major creative direction right now.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

-XERO- said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/968327940420358145



There has to be some validity to it, they wouldn't advertise Brock being there and then not have him show up.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

American_Nightmare said:


> There are some news platforms starting to report Brock and Vince got into a big argument today.


I'm calling work for now.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

This is boring, put Elias out of his misery.


----------



## Pronk255 (Jan 23, 2018)

wkc_23 said:


> I think it's overlooked how crazy of an athlete Braun is.


oh yeah. moves crazy quick for someone that size.


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

Elias vs Strouman is flat. Boring match. It's like they are killing time.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

So Brock leaves. Guess we have to wait another year.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Never heard about that website/twitter account, is it reliable?

I suppose I will wait until the Observer radio comes out to see if they say anything about it


----------



## Kloner74v2 (Jan 21, 2018)

Vegeta said:


> Vince is a moron who cannot book for shit.
> 
> Excellent promoter, but he's lucked out a lot (Hogan, Austin and Rock) because his ideas have usually been garbage. It's no wonder he's had such little success outside WWE.
> 
> Fuck he's starting the XFL shit again, throwing more money down the drain.


He's a fucking billionaire.
He sold 100 Millions in WWE stock, just to make idk how many times more when the stock raise through the roof after the XFL announcement.

Vince just wants to make money. It's sad you think that you're important to him to the point where he'll push a guy just to piss you off.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Kloner74v2 said:


> Oh my god I hope you don't really believe that. It would so fucking sad.


I don’t see any reason why he nixed Cenas/Taker last year in favor of Reigns/Taker


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

-XERO- said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/968327940420358145


Yeah, I'm calling bullshit.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

I thought Elias would find a guitar under there.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Steve Black Man said:


> Did Corey Graves just quote Megadeth??? :mark:


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

A pointless match. Braun was the hottest act in the company. Elias was getting hot. Why do this match? More awful booking.


----------



## Big Bopper (Jan 23, 2018)

Why is Elias getting buried by Braun? I get Elias is a heel but we all want to like him.


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

I can believe a Vince/Lesnar beef. That Lesnar and White photo is not a great thing in Wrestlemania season.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

FIRE EXTINGUISHER ON A POLE MATCH!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

Maybe Brock doesn’t want to job to Roman. I don’t think he likes him much!


----------



## Wham!!!! (Aug 15, 2017)

I feel like I am watching a Sunday afternoon baseball game with this horrific commentating.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

It's almost as if some don't remember that WWE has no competition and can basically push whoever they damn well please with no repercussions.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

So this is what Braun gets after this past year...wtf 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Elias and Strowman at Mania wtf


----------



## Pronk255 (Jan 23, 2018)

Mango13 said:


> There has to be some validity to it, they wouldn't advertise Brock being there and then not have him show up.


there are certain guys casual fans will pay to see and watch the show to see, brock is one of those guys.

you don't advertise a guy like brock, rock, or cena, if you don't plan on having them in the show.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Elias/Strowman at WrestleMania in a good old fashioned hardcore match would be fine with me? Fighting backstage and stuff?


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Dolorian said:


>


Well, actually....


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

BROCK!


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Commercial ???


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

It's funny how slowly Elias has to "run away" so they can keep a camera on him.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

That tour bus in the background looks retarded with the blue underglo


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Kloner74v2 said:


> He's a fucking billionaire.
> He sold 100 Millions in WWE stock, just to make idk how many times more when the stock raise through the roof after the XFL announcement.
> 
> Vince just wants to make money. It's sad you think that you're important to him to the point where he'll push a guy just to piss you off.


 LMAO Vince doesn't give a shit about the fans, he's shown that time and time again. He can make money because fans will still give him money for a shit product. You know why? It's because of what the likes of Hogan, Austin and Rock created.

Without those guys, the WWE wouldn't be a fraction as popular as it is today.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

It’s probably just Steph and HHH


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kloner74v2 (Jan 21, 2018)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> BROCK!


It's Ronda or someone from that angle


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

This Braun vs Elias feud could be good, can definitely help both further establish themselves. Put them in a hardcore match at Mania and they should deliver.


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

its either brock or ronda...


----------



## KaNeInSaNe (Mar 27, 2014)

I never thought I'd say this but thank god no Kane.


----------



## Kloner74v2 (Jan 21, 2018)

Vegeta said:


> LMAO Vince doesn't give a shit about the fans, he's shown that time and time again. He can make money because fans will still give him money for a shit product. You know why? It's because of what the likes of Hogan, Austin and Rock created.


Then there's nothing wrong with pushing Roman ? And Vince pushed Austin Rock and Hogan. Whether you like it or not.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Won’t be brock. It’s too late for that now, Raw is almost over and they still have the Ronda segment to do 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pronk255 (Jan 23, 2018)

KaNeInSaNe said:


> I never thought I'd say this but thank god no Kane.


haha, agreed. i was waiting for him to attack braun backstage.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

AnalBleeding said:


> its either brock or ronda...




Ronda’s there already they showed her and Kurt talkin 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

It would awesome if Brock was in that limo and came out to cut a promo on his own. Hopefully it's not Steph and HHH.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I would have thought that limo was Trips and Steph?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

No work tomorrow :banderas


----------



## Pronk255 (Jan 23, 2018)

has to be ronda or stephanie and hhh. its almost 11pm


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Kloner74v2 said:


> Then there's nothing wrong with pushing Roman ? And Vince pushed Austin Rock and Hogan. Whether you like it or not.


 They could put anyone in Roman's position and business would not be any worse off.


----------



## Kloner74v2 (Jan 21, 2018)

The Definition of Technician said:


> I don’t see any reason why he nixed Cenas/Taker last year in favor of Reigns/Taker


Because they did the Cena-Nikki thing in order to promote their new reality-show. It's money and catering to a part of the fanbase, who's actually very important because they're very active on social media.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

WTF, Asuka v Nia again?


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Asuka vs. Nia again next week. :lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> BROCK!


Nm...


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Asuka Nia rematch :lmao it's like they're killing time for Asuka on Raw till fastlane when she chooses Charlotte


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

I really hope they don't put a mic in Rondas hands again.


----------



## Kloner74v2 (Jan 21, 2018)

Vegeta said:


> They could put anyone in Roman's position and business would not be any worse off.


It wouldn't be any better off either by your logic. Then Vince is doing nothing wrong.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Asuka vs Nia again next week? Why?


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Stephanie looks absolutely incredible....body looks really good from her working out for mania!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Mordecay said:


> Never heard about that website/twitter account, is it reliable?
> 
> I suppose I will wait until the Observer radio comes out to see if they say anything about it


I just searched "Brock Vince" on Twitter, and that's all I saw.

I am following WrestlingInc, but they haven't said anything about it yet.

But they did say this....


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/968325152260927490


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

They don’t make heels like HHH anymore 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Holy fuck another recap


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

So I wake up and find STEPHANIE is in the final segment. Thank god I didn't watch. Cunt.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Steph's necklace looks like one of those tassell things that holds a curtain back :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

We really gotta see this recap again? Jesus fuck.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

double pneumonia... yep, real clever, steph. go away


----------



## Dextro (Sep 21, 2015)

3rd time they've shown this tonight lol


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Stephanie seriously sounds like a man


----------



## KaNeInSaNe (Mar 27, 2014)

Welcome to Raw is Recaps


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Y2JHOLLA said:


> Holy fuck another recap


That makes what #4 or 5 for the night?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Kloner74v2 said:


> It wouldn't be any better off either by your logic. Then Vince is doing nothing wrong.


 Actually there's several guys they could put in Roman's position and be better off i.e. anyone that's over.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Of course Stephanie is gonna show a recap where her husband gets put through a table while she gets away scott-free :bosque


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

Just in case y’all needed another reminder. Here’s the same video package they’ve played bout 3 times already.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

#RawIsRecaps


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

What putting someone through a table is not tolerated Steph? :lol


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Oh god third hour has turned into a waste weekly now 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Fuck off with this recap.


----------



## Wham!!!! (Aug 15, 2017)

Just to make sure you didn't miss it, they play it again... for the THIRD time!


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

They didn't show who was in the limo?


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Clever editing WWE, Rousey was atrocious on the mic


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

​


Mango13 said:


> I really hope they don't put a mic in Rondas hands again.


If they do


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Trips is such a cuck now compared to his reign of terror days!

I don't even recognize the guy anymore.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Delusioned Kurt gets better everytime I see it :lol


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

The Boy Wonder said:


> They didn't show who was in the limo?




Rouseys partner I hope so it isn’t Kurt 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kloner74v2 (Jan 21, 2018)

Vegeta said:


> Actually there's several guys they could put in Roman's position and be better off i.e. anyone that's over.


Problem is no one is more over than Roman when you consider all the criteria...


----------



## Pronk255 (Jan 23, 2018)

why should i take a former ufc champion fighting a middle aged mom who doesn't even wrestle seriously?


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

LMAO


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

She acts like Ronda is a dog or something. Stephanie is so good at being condescending.


----------



## Wham!!!! (Aug 15, 2017)

Did Stephanie use Crisco in her hair tonight?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Rousey :mark:


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Wait, so Angle has double pneumonia but is good to go to work Raw and do multiple live segments... DAT WWE LOGIC!!!


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Ronda please don't wear ur hair up ever again.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Hey, she's a little better on the mic tonight


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

so they are really gonna go with Steph vs Rousey at WM??

Steph just wants her moment


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Rousey is so sexy


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

That camera guy!

LMFAO!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

AnalBleeding said:


> so they are really gonna go with Steph vs Rousey at WM??
> 
> Steph just wants her moment


Probably her last time in the ring. Let her have it.


----------



## Bink77 (Nov 9, 2014)

The One Man Gang said:


> Never said he wasn't. But the vocal neckbeards in the crowds don't make up 100% of the fans.


Fuck it. It's apologists like you that are just barely keeping this shit show afloat. Roman is terrible. No one in the wwe is a star. This company fucking sucks


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

RIP that cameraman :lmao


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Camera man getting FIRED.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

That Cameraman, ROFL!


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

LMFAO that camera guy getting in the shot.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

See you on BotchaMania, cameraman. :mj4


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

finalnight said:


> Wait, so Angle has double pneumonia but is good to go to work Raw and do multiple live segments... DAT WWE LOGIC!!!


Pretty obvious the "pneumonia" was not meant to be real in the storyline...


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Steve Black Man said:


> Well, actually....


I remember that.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL what is this? Kurt can be such a pussy :lmao


----------



## Big Bopper (Jan 23, 2018)

Why is Kurt Angle stealing Heath Slater's "I need this job" gimmick?


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Man these segments from the content to delivery..... oof


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Camera guy interference :lol


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

Omg the camera man! :lol :lol


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

This shit is on the wrong fucking channel, bang this on Comedy Central.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Bitch got kicked and punched in the head in her last two fights and she's pissed over a slap? :surprise:


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Mra22 said:


> Rousey is so sexy


She indeed is one sexy ass tomboy.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Ronda's improved a bit on the mic already


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Ronda's doing better on the mic tonight


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Lol wtf is this rock better come out or some shit


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

Ronda better on the mic tonight.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Big Bopper said:


> Why is Kurt Angle stealing Heath Slater's "I need this job" gimmick?


Kurt has kids and a pool!


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Rousey is so hot....


----------



## Wham!!!! (Aug 15, 2017)

The camera man is more over than this promo. Literally.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

I like how Ronda said "SOCKET!"


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

RIP IT OUT! RIP IT OUT! 

:lmao


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Fans are eating this corny stuff up.. well power to the E then.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Stephanie sucks at acting fpalm

Ronda sucks at acting fpalm

KURT is washed up fpalm


AND HE JUST GOT FLOORED BY ONE SOFT PUNCH fpalm


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Ronda was much better on the mic tonight.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Why a soap opera angle for her first angle? 

This shit is confusing.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Kurt...you got knocked the fuck out!


----------



## Kloner74v2 (Jan 21, 2018)

Kurt is such a pussy


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

What a weird segment :lmao Kurt being a pussy, Steph with the most insincere apology of all time and then Kurt randomly getting punched by Trips LOL.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Trips da bitch
:ha


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

That’s it? Lmao


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

MrJT said:


> Ronda's doing better on the mic tonight


Yeah, I just think she was just very very nervous last night.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

That's it. Drive home safely kids.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

:lol :lol :lol that's how it finishes, WTF was that.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

bradatar said:


> Lol wtf is this rock better come out or some shit
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pretty clear they are doing Kurt and Rousey vs HHH and Steph. Couldn't get Rock to step foot in the cesspool that is Wrestlemania 34.


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

lol bam


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

hmm rousey was a lot more believable tonight.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Ronda is better on the mic tonight. If Kurt is so sick then why is he at the show? Especially if it was the last few weeks? Oh WWE lol!


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Abisial said:


> Stephanie sucks at acting fpalm
> 
> Ronda sucks at acting fpalm
> 
> ...


So you're saying we getting Kurt/Ronda vs Steph/HHH at Mania?


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

That’s the big main event segment?? 
:con2


----------



## Bink77 (Nov 9, 2014)

Vince is tanking the product on purpose. I called it years ago. He wants his world strictly on the network. He cant do that til USA finally says fuck off


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)




----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Mra22 said:


> Rousey is so hot....


:austin3


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

LMAO.. Kurt gets pussy punched to close raw while King of Kings by motorhead plays in the background.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

So is Kurt not able to physically take the Pedigree any more or something? A punch? Really?


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

So what reason did HHH have to bust Angle? The situation was defused.... that makes no fucking sense.

It would have made more sense for Steph to do the whole ‘I’m sorry... i’m sorry we own you and there’s nothing you can do about it’ angle to further the feud


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Ambrose Girl said:


> What a weird segment :lmao Kurt being a pussy, Steph with the most insincere apology of all time and then Kurt randomly getting punched by Trips LOL.


Kurt has been a pussy since Survivor Series.


----------



## Wham!!!! (Aug 15, 2017)

Kabraxal said:


> Why a soap opera angle for her first angle?
> 
> This shit is confusing.


I don't mind a soap opera type angle, but darn the acting and the awkwardness.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

That's a weird way to finish that segment.

Kurt has won a gold medal with a broken freaking neck and he drops like a bag of potatoes with one punch?

Ronda was way better promo today than last night, good to see that


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

They made both of them the biggest bitches on earth, especially Kurt. This is pathetic. this's shaping up to be one shitty ass feud. Typical bitch Stephanie.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

That main event :lol :lmao

I hate myself for enjoying that. It was so camp. Steph was the MVP of it.


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

Ronda last night: 2/10 on the mic
Ronda tonight: 5/10 on the mic

She has the possibility to improve.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Weak ending. Marked out to Ronda's threats but she shouldn't speak besides that.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Abisial said:


> Stephanie sucks at acting fpalm
> 
> Ronda sucks at acting fpalm
> 
> ...


Stephanie has been doing it for over 15 yrs, this is Ronda's second time on the mic and she's already improving. Not even the Rock was great on the mic in the beginning.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

:lol kurt


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Highlights of Raw:

- John Cena promo

- The Miz/Miztourage pre-match segment

- The Miz vs Seth Rollins

- Roman Reigns promo

- The Bar post-match interview

- Elias pre-match concert performance


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Ronda was the MVP of that....sad to think really


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

I love Ronda.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

They better give Braun a decent match for Wrestlemania. Not a pointless nothing match with Elias, and not the Andrè battle royal 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Bink77 said:


> Vince is tanking the product on purpose. I called it years ago. He wants his world strictly on the network. He cant do that til USA finally says fuck off


Huh? Their NBCUniversal contract ends on 9/30/19, no need to tank at all.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Steve Black Man said:


> So is Kurt not able to physically take the Pedigree any more or something? A punch? Really?


If he does he may reach his...






\m/


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

JamesCurtis24 said:


> So what reason did HHH have to bust Angle? The situation was defused.... that makes no fucking sense.
> 
> It would have made more sense for Steph to do the whole ‘I’m sorry... i’m sorry we own you and there’s nothing you can do about it’ angle to further the feud


The only thing I can think of is maybe he punch Kurt because he made up that stuff during the contract signing last night?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/968337614293135366


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Sold on Ronda, she's already my favorite women's wrestler in the company and she hasn't even wrestled yet :lol


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Dean come back please, we need you. :mj2


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

SavoySuit said:


>


And this matter because? ....

Lesnar got destroyed on his last MMA match prior his WWE return and still was/is above everyone in the roster when it comes to credibility.


----------



## XOmega (Sep 25, 2017)

Sigh, I hope someone somewhere with money and a vision that loves wrestling challenges WWE in the west because it's embarrassing to watch.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Vegeta said:


> Sold on Ronda, she's already my favorite women's wrestler in the company and she hasn't even wrestled yet :lol


I am cautiously optimistic but I think she will find her footing and turn out good. We need to see her wrestling next to see how it goes. The "I am happy to be here" promo act is something they should drop, she doesn't needs it.


----------



## Pronk255 (Jan 23, 2018)

Bink77 said:


> Vince is tanking the product on purpose. I called it years ago. He wants his world strictly on the network. He cant do that til USA finally says fuck off



sooo you think vince wants to turn $180 million (at least) from USA?

you do understand WWE programming is the highest rated shows on USA? They aren't exactly dying to drop them.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Abisial said:


> Stephanie sucks at acting fpalm
> 
> Ronda sucks at acting fpalm
> 
> ...


Kurt got floored by a guy who, 24 hours ago, was put through a table by a woman. :grin2:


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Empress said:


> That main event :lol :lmao
> 
> I hate myself for enjoying that. It was so camp. Steph was the MVP of it.


I love your sig.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Wait...i didn't see RAW..did they intentionally advertise Brock knowing he wouldn't be on the show just so Reigns could pipebomb him and be the face in the feud?


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Dolorian said:


> If he does he may reach his...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I'd hate to see him take a serious injury. If it's bad enough, he could...


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Wait...i didn't see RAW..did they intentionally advertise Brock knowing he wouldn't be on the show just so Reigns could pipebomb him and be the face in the feud?


It's being rumored Brock and Vince got into an argument over the Dana White photo/meeting, which I am inclined to believe since he wasn't on the show.


----------



## Zac512 (Jul 14, 2014)

*Was that supposed to be a "shoot"?*

I enjoyed the shoot (worked or not) by Reigns. It raised my interest in the rematch and my interest was already pretty high.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

American_Nightmare said:


> It's being rumored Brock and Vince got into an argument over the Dana White photo/meeting, which I am inclined to believe since he wasn't on the show.


Well gee, doesn't that just work out perfectly....


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

American_Nightmare said:


> It's being rumored Brock and Vince got into an argument over the Dana White photo/meeting, which I am inclined to believe since he wasn't on the show.


But why would they have the face face 6 weeks out from Mania? The whole thing smelled fishy to me from the beginning.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:lol


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Vegeta said:


> Sold on Ronda, she's already my favorite women's wrestler in the company and she hasn't even wrestled yet :lol


Her thirty second promo was enough to sell you? Interesting. Some people are easily impressed I guess. I'll wait to see if she can actually wrestle before passing judgement.


----------



## Bink77 (Nov 9, 2014)

DammitC said:


> Highlights of Raw:
> 
> - The Miz/Miztourage pre-match segment
> 
> ...


Well at least you omitted a cpl segments from your "highlights"


----------



## Zac512 (Jul 14, 2014)

PavelGaborik said:


> Her thirty second promo was enough to sell you? Interesting. Some people are easily impressed I guess. I'll wait to see if she can actually wrestle before passing judgement.


lol I bet she will be better on the mic than Ken Shamrock and/or Brock.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

The_Workout_Buddy said:


> And this matter because? ....
> 
> Lesnar got destroyed on his last MMA match prior his WWE return and still was/is above everyone in the roster when it comes to credibility.


And let's not forget CM Gay's girly punches and being humilliated by a nobody. That's losing credibility.


----------



## Iapetus (Jun 5, 2015)

Iapetus said:


> I’ve been waiting for this rematch for 3 whole years. They better not screw this road to Mania up again I STG..... *I’m glad Roman actually has mic skills this time around* so we can perhaps get some actual conversational segments between him and Heyman instead of whatever that weird dynamic from last time where Heyman just essentially monologues to the audience while Roman stares at him like an idiot.
> 
> Also if we finally have heel Sasha back....
> :rusevyes


Wow I really had the tea all along. I spoke it into existence and it was thoroughly fulfilled. I’m so powerful.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

PavelGaborik said:


> :austin3


?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

PavelGaborik said:


> Her thirty second promo was enough to sell you? Interesting. Some people are easily impressed I guess. I'll wait to see if she can actually wrestle before passing judgement.


 Aura and pissed off face.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/968350736760393728


> Reigns appeared later in the show and said he thought Lesnar was going to appear as late as 30 minutes before the segment but "something happened" and Lesnar was gone. No word yet on if something really happened backstage or if they are playing off the February 2015 backstage incident that saw Lesnar leave RAW before a scheduled appearance. Reigns' promo did mention how Lesnar was in Las Vegas on Sunday, but to hang out with UFC President Dana White for Twitter photos, not to attend the Elimination Chamber pay-per-view in the same city. Above is video from the Reigns segment on RAW.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

So Lesnar wasn't there then?


----------



## Cheetara86 (Jun 19, 2016)

I will give them credit for the Sasha/Bayley storyline. These subtle touches each week have been awesome. Has to set up a Wrestlemania and/or Summerslam match.

I’m more pumped for those two and AJ/Nakamura then anything else ( unless they go with Asuka vs Charlotte)


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Brock said:


> So Lesnar wasn't there then?


Apparently, I am thinking it is a work.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

I enjoyed some of this week's RAW. Things that stood out for me was that Roman Reigns promo. Great work from him as it was delivered as a shoot on Brock Lesnar. Not sure if it was intentional or not but at least this time Reigns can talk compared to 3 years ago. Not a fan of Alexa Bliss taunting Asuka about the lack of English in her promo. But the tag match that followed was not bad and featured Bayley not helping Sasha Banks. If this is leading to a heel turn for one of them, about time.

Cena promo was great too as it sounded like he was motivated for once. Wonder if the Undertaker match will not happen or if that was the seed for the match. Nice Miz promo before his double match duty too. I guess since Rollins and Balor can't go for the Universal Title, they have to go after Miz's IC Title. And Rondo Rousey did fine with her short promo. The segment did it's job and I guess since they can't get The Rock to be Ronda's partner, it might be Kurt to be her partner. Not sure how this will go since Kurt looked slow at Survivor Series. The rest of the show I didn't hate but didn't care much for them.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

I read on _Notre Seule Passion c'est le Catch_ that Brock left early because he didn't want to work with Reigns


----------



## Old School Icons (Jun 7, 2012)

"Asuka is not 100% after what happened last night"

*Asuka no sells in entrance :lol 

The IC title has never meant any less than it does now. The champion losing TWICE in one night in non title matches? :lol

Roman Reigns says bitch a few more times. Edgy 










"Every word uttered from Corey Graves stupid face is noise pollution" :Rollins :Rollins


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> Apparently, I am thinking it is a work.


Yea, seems that way by Reigns' promo. Unless some news comes out to the contrary.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Elias' comment on Corey Graves was great.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Wasn't a terrible RAW, I enjoyed some aspects of it. Thought Rollins had a fantastic showing once again, that frogsplash was a thing of beauty. :rollins


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

This felt like a scene from the Three Stooges.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Average Raw, nothing good but not a lot was bad either.

The opener was odd but overall okay. Miz vs Set was okay as well, same with Miz vs Balor though they had the better match. Roman's promo was above average, he had some good material but he is awful at showing emotion. There was a forgettable tag match but a decent promo afterwards by the Bar. The Ronda segment was actually quite good, Ronda was much better this week. The ending was totally flat though.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

I liked Raw but like every week they really need to cut it back to 2 hours. I just end up skipping it and re-watching and fast forwarding by the morning


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

"Hey, how do we make the Intercontinental Championship feel like it's worth caring about going into our biggest PPV of the year?"
"Ooh ooh, I know! Let's have the current champion lose twice on the trot for literally no reason!"
"Someone promote that man!"

WWE are stupid.


----------



## DemonKane_Legend (Jan 24, 2015)

The Boy Wonder said:


> This felt like a scene from the Three Stooges.


:maury

After watching this and then watching him being Ronda's bitch, we can say Triple H aura is deader than ever in 2018. It's impossible to take him seriously


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

"You don't need to show up on Monday, Brock, as we're running a 'worked shoot' angle" :vince

Yea it was a good, solid promo from Reigns, even though him calling out a part timer for not being there isn't anything new, but he did ok with the content. Wonder how Heyman will respond next week, if that's when they'll follow it up. Guess it added some heat at least to the feud even in an easy way of doing it.


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

DemonKane_Legend said:


> :maury
> 
> After watching this and then watching him being Ronda's bitch, we can say Triple H aura is deader than ever in 2018. It's impossible to take him seriously


My favourite part was HHH throwing the least convincing punch on a WWE show since Dink the Clown ... and Angle selling it like he'd just been shot in the face.

Hopefully, Botch-a-Mania will use the clip, adding a comedy sound effect and make the most of a terrible ending to an otherwise kinda OK promo.

The incredible thing is, that was the MAIN EVENT of RAW.

But then, they knew that was a pile of horseshit because the live crowd got an ACTUAL main event that was an ACTUAL match with WRESTLERS. Shame they didn't do that for the TV audience.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Brock said:


> "You don't need to show up on Monday, Brock, as we're running a 'worked shoot' angle" :vince
> 
> Yea it was a good, solid promo from Reigns, even though him calling out a part timer for not being there isn't anything new, but he did ok with the content. Wonder how Heyman will respond next week, if that's when they'll follow it up. Guess it added some heat at least to the feud even in an easy way of doing it.


I hope Heyman doesn't respond. It'll probably end up being more of the same like usual with his promos. Probably what we'll get though. I'd rather Brock just comes out all of a sudden during a Reigns' match or whatever and stiffs the fuck out of him, looking legitimately pissed off. Because Reigns didn't just call him out this time, he called him lazy, entitled etc. Although they will probably want to save them interacting until closer to WrestleMania.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Meltzer said on WOR that Brock isn't scheduled for Raw for another 2 weeks, FWIW. He also said Reigns got booed in the dark match after Raw last night.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Johnny Wrestling said:


> Meltzer said on WOR that Brock isn't scheduled for Raw for another 2 weeks, FWIW. He also said Reigns got booed in the dark match after Raw last night.


Heyman promo it is then :heyman6


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Heyman promo it is then :heyman6


I don't know why, but I've always loved that smiley.

:lol


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Romans promo was okay. I am still not excited for Reigns vs. Lesnar but Roman did bring up a good point, which I know is a topic thats been done several times in recent years. "Part timers never being around". Roman got me a little bit interested on RAW because of it. RAWs had a part time Champion for far too long.

RAW overall wasn't great or horrible. I loved the Strowman and Elias thing.


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

The_Workout_Buddy said:


> And this matter because? ....
> 
> Lesnar got destroyed on his last MMA match prior his WWE return and still was/is above everyone in the roster when it comes to credibility.


Her losses don't matter so much... it's her attitude to dealing with the losses that might.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

The ending with Ronda was awful again. Her "Mad march" to the ring was hilarious. But tonight it wasnt just her that was bad, it was everyone in the segment.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Johnny Wrestling said:


> :lol


----------



## Bazinga (Apr 2, 2012)

Only Paul could make himself the focal point of Rousey's first feud.


----------



## JustAName (Sep 17, 2012)

Joseph92 said:


> The only thing I can think of is maybe he punch Kurt because he made up that stuff during the contract signing last night?


More that he spoiled their plans and intentions.. but I thought that was obvious, guess most people weren't watching that segment last night couldn't make more sense or be more obvious if they tried to point the arrows to the situations from yesterday leading all the way to the punch today imo


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> You can get leeway at any time during the year to fix your nose and not stink up the joint, but if you are the Main Event at Wrestlemania against Triple H, and you can't adequately get the job done as a babyface, you better fucking be there those 6 weeks!
> 
> Compared to Brock, Reigns has done shit in this industry. Brock has earned his contract. If anyone on the roster shouldn't take time off because he needs to prove he can amount to anything, and deserves his spot, it's brother Reigns.


Brock wasn't a draw at all in 2002/2003... The only reason he became a draw was because of UFC... The poor bastard was on top for 2 years and called it quits.

Roman has been on the road since 2012.. Full time.


Can't wait till Reigns defeats Lesnar.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I'm not even a Lesnar fan but it's hilarious how he gets underneath people's skin.


----------

